# Zelensky:”Si scatenerà guerra mondiale”. Putin malato terminale?



## admin (8 Marzo 2022)

Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".

Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
"La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."
Secondo gli inglesi, che citano fonti del Pentagono, Putin starebbe seguendo cicli di chemioterapia per un cancro avanzato all'intestino.

*Passo indietro di Zelensky?

"Su Crimea e Donbass con la Russia possiamo discutere e trovare un compromesso, su come continuare a vivere, ma l'Ucraina non accetterà un ultimatum dal Cremlino.Se parliamo di territori temporaneamente occupati e repubbliche non riconosciute da nessuno possiamo discutere e trovare un compromesso. Per me è importante sapere come la gente che vuole essere parte dell'Ucraina vivrà in quei territori, quali sono le garanzie di sicurezza.
È questione più complicata di riconoscere e basta, questo è un altro ultimatum e non siamo pronti per un ultimatum. La cosa importante è che Putin cominci a dialogare".



N.d.s: In queste settimane siamo stati pazienti, vi concediamo ogni giorno centinaia di pagine per seguire e commentare gli eventi, fissando poche e chiare regole.*
*Ma ogni topic finisce sempre con litigi tra due fazioni che non accettano rispettivamente le idee altrui, o con riferimenti ad altre vecchie vicende che creano tensione.*
*Per l'ennesima volta, questo è un forum libero dove ognuno può esprimere il suo pensiero, anche se in minoranza o fastidioso.*
*E non ne trovate altri in giro come questo. Si chiede solo il rispetto tra di voi. Se non vi sopportate o non sapete frenare il dito sulla tastiera, mettete in ignore chi vidà fastidio.*
*Se non ne siete in grado, saremo costretti ad allontanare dal forum alcuni utenti.*


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".


Eccolo il vero scopo di questi qui, come ripetiamo da tempo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eccolo il vero scopo di questi qui, come ripetiamo da tempo


Va beh che deve dire ? gli stanno bombardando in casa. Ovviamente tira in mezzo tutti per difende la sua gente, se lo vedi dal suo lato fa " il suo lavoro". 

Comunque combinazione Pandemia-Guerra è una roba da sfiga che finisce sui libri di storia.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh che deve dire ? gli stanno bombardando in casa. Ovviamente tira in mezzo tutti per difende la sua gente, se lo vedi dal suo lato fa " il suo lavoro".
> 
> Comunque combinazione Pandemia-Guerra è una roba da sfiga che finisce sui libri di storia.



Non credo sia sfiga.

No, direi proprio di no.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh che deve dire ? gli stanno bombardando in casa. Ovviamente tira in mezzo tutti per difende la sua gente, se lo vedi dal suo lato fa " il suo lavoro".
> 
> Comunque combinazione Pandemia-Guerra è una roba da sfiga che finisce sui libri di storia.


Ma quale lavoro? Quello di far massacrare migliaia di civili e portare il mondo alla distruzione. Bel lavoro.

Ma noto che la propaganda fa sempre centro


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".


Io continuo a pensare che questo sia solo un burattino, un muppet. I veri registi sono Biden e chi sta dietro di lui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".



Ho l'impressione che questo mentecatto farà ogni cosa possibile per buttarci tutti dentro,anche far esplodere una propria centrale nucleare per aumentare la pressione sull'europa che "non interviene militarmente"


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eccolo il vero scopo di questi qui, come ripetiamo da tempo


Basta questo mi ha veramente rotto le balle.
Combatti e zitto


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale lavoro? Quello di far massacrare migliaia di civili e portare il mondo alla distruzione. Bel lavoro.
> 
> Ma noto che la propaganda fa sempre centro


È il mainstream.
Noi che odiamo la sinistra non capiamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale lavoro? *Quello di far massacrare migliaia di civili e portare il mondo alla distruzione*. Bel lavoro.
> 
> Ma noto che la propaganda fa sempre centro


Mi sono perso qualcosa ? lui non è il presidente di una nazione che è stata invasa ? 
Chi avrebbe massacrato ? che mondo porterebbe alla distruzione se è vittima e non carnefice. 

non capisco.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che questo mentecatto farà ogni cosa possibile per buttarci tutti dentro,anche far esplodere una propria centrale nucleare per aumentare la pressione sull'europa che "non interviene militarmente"


Per me è capacissimo di farlo. Un altro pedina pericolosa di questo “gioco”


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".
> 
> Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
> "La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."
> ...



.


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

Speriamo davvero che sia un malato terminale


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh che deve dire ? gli stanno bombardando in casa. Ovviamente tira in mezzo tutti per difende la sua gente, se lo vedi dal suo lato fa " il suo lavoro".
> 
> Comunque combinazione Pandemia-Guerra è una roba da sfiga che finisce sui libri di storia.


sfiga ? tipo quella del pangolino ?


----------



## nik10jb (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Speriamo davvero che sia un malato terminale


Però se è un malato terminale allora non ha neanche niente da perdere


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso qualcosa ? lui non è il presidente di una nazione che è stata invasa ?
> Chi avrebbe massacrato ? che mondo porterebbe alla distruzione se è vittima e non carnefice.
> 
> non capisco.


Lascia perdere Lollo, abbiamo consumato pagine e pagine. Leggi, informati. Se riduci tutto a invasori e invasi, buoni e cattivi fai la solita propaganda da TG1. C’è di tutto in mezzo a questa storia. Una guerra lunga, che non è iniziata ieri, c’è un pazzo che bombarda senza scrupoli ma circondato dalle bombe della NATO, e c’è un pupazzo ebreo messo lì dai soliti americani che amano sempre mettere le mani in casa altrui. Questo, è il mio punto di vista. Tu continua a pensarla come meglio credi, ovviamente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2022)

Boh ragazzi, a me piace discutere civilmente con tutti. Chi vuole sono qui, se volete buttarla in caciara mi tiro fuori.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".
> 
> Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
> "La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."
> ...



Lo avevamo scritto era sembrava troppo pazzo per essere “Normale”. Si vede che non ha più nulla da perdere. Ma gli altri non dovrebbero prestargli il fianco


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere Lollo, abbiamo consumato pagine e pagine. Leggi, informati. Se riduci tutto a invasori e invasi, buoni e cattivi fai la solita propaganda da TG1. C’è di tutto in mezzo a questa storia. Una guerra lunga, che non è iniziata ieri, c’è un pazzo che bombarda senza scrupoli ma circondato dalle bombe della NATO, e c’è un pupazzo ebreo messo lì dai soliti americani che amano sempre mettere le mani in casa altrui. Questo, è il mio punto di vista. Tu continua a pensarla come meglio credi, ovviamente.


Certo, ci mancherebbe. Non è reato pensarla diversamente.
Esponiamo le nostre idee in modo educato, giusto cosi.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io continuo a pensare che questo sia solo un burattino, un muppet. I veri registi sono Biden e chi sta dietro di lui.


Biden è il burattino del pentagono.
Nel famoso mondo democratico comanda il deep state, quello che non sente, non vede e non parla, le istituzioni vengono rappresentate da marionette o fessi, come li vedete anche nella nostra classe politica bislacca e imbarazzante dove sembra quasi che lo facciano apposta ad essere così.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh ragazzi, a me piace discutere civilmente con tutti. Chi vuole sono qui, se volete buttarla in caciara mi tiro fuori.


il male non ha mai ragione.
dipende dai punti di vista. da una parte uno ha ragione l'altro torto, dall'altra viceversa.
la storia dovrebbe insegnare, ad esseri intelligenti normodotati, invece siamo ancora qui nel 2022 a spippolarci con la geopolitica.
sappiamo già dove ci porta questa strada.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere Lollo, abbiamo consumato pagine e pagine. Leggi, informati. Se riduci tutto a invasori e invasi, buoni e cattivi fai la solita propaganda da TG1. C’è di tutto in mezzo a questa storia. Una guerra lunga, che non è iniziata ieri, c’è un pazzo che bombarda senza scrupoli ma circondato dalle bombe della NATO, e c’è un pupazzo ebreo messo lì dai soliti americani che amano sempre mettere le mani in casa altrui. Questo, è il mio punto di vista. Tu continua a pensarla come meglio credi, ovviamente.


Perfetto come sempre Admin


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> il male non ha mai ragione.
> dipende dai punti di vista. da una parte uno ha ragione l'altro torto, dall'altra viceversa.
> la storia dovrebbe insegnare, ad esseri intelligenti normodotati, invece siamo ancora qui nel 2022 a spippolarci con la geopolitica.
> sappiamo già dove ci porta questa strada.


Ma guarda, onestamente frega meno di zero dei discorsi di geopolitica, ***** e mazzi. Io vedo un popolo sotto le bombe che sta morendo. Punto. 

Quando leggo di complotti mondiali non capisco.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quando leggo di complotti mondiali non capisco.


probabilmente non ti informi a sufficienza.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, onestamente frega meno di zero dei discorsi di geopolitica, ***** e mazzi. Io vedo un popolo sotto le bombe che sta morendo. Punto.
> 
> Quando leggo di complotti mondiali non capisco.



Non è un complotto mondiale.

Sono io che non capisco, con tutto il rispetto, quando si tira in mezzo tutto l'universo in queste cose.

E' una guerra dovuta a complessi fenomeni precedenti, e che guarda caso coinvolge le massime superpotenze. Non credo che partecipi al presunto complotto anche la Patagonia. Se ti sembra tanto strano, poi pensala come vuoi.


----------



## Mika (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
> *"La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."*


Oddio, questo l'ho notato anche io e altri del forum, ho visto le foto solo di un anno fa, Putin secondo me non sta molto bene.


----------



## Simo98 (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale lavoro? Quello di far massacrare migliaia di civili e portare il mondo alla distruzione. Bel lavoro.
> 
> Ma noto che la propaganda fa sempre centro


Posso chiederti una curiosità? E se possibile rispondi, dato che questa domanda quando posta è sempre inascoltata

Secondo voi allora cosa dovrebbe fare Zelensky? Arrendersi e far diventare il suo paese una nuova Bielorussia? Dire al popolo palesemente anti-russo di accettare l'invasore?
A prescindere dall'idea che avete sulla guerra, è assurdo pensare che un capo di stato si pieghi a 90 quando in 10 giorni ha perso il controllo di solo 1 grande città. È irrealistico


----------



## bmb (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".
> 
> Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
> "La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."
> ...


Uccidetelo prima che sia troppo tardi. Zelensky intendo.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, onestamente frega meno di zero dei discorsi di geopolitica, ***** e mazzi. Io vedo un popolo sotto le bombe che sta morendo. Punto.
> 
> Quando leggo di complotti mondiali non capisco.


Scusa ma cosa vuol dire complotto? Complotto doveva essere anche il Covid uscito da laboratorio. Ieri il preside dell’AIFA (non Giggino lo scoreggione) dopo quasi tre anni ha dichiarato che aumentano gli indizi relativi alla fuga del virus da un laboratorio 

Quindi cos’è in pratica un complotto? È ciò che non fa comodo a chi detta le regole. Poi, ovvio, solo i ritardati veri possono credere a robe tipo 5G e menate varie. Ma quelli non sono manco complotto 

Il “complottista” dei giorni nostri molto spesso è solo uno che si è informato di più e che prova a ragionare


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".


Non ho ancora capito cosa voglia questo clown coi tacchi. Rendi l'Ucraina neutrale e non rompere le palle. Questa guerra riguarda TE.


----------



## Zenos (8 Marzo 2022)

Quello che preoccupa è se Putin prima di tirare le cuoia premerà il bottone.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".
> 
> Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
> "La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."
> ...



Zelensky, per me, sta tirando troppo la corda.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2022)

se ha il cancro comincio ad avere paura, ma per me l'intera operazione non finisce facendo sparire il singolo


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quello che preoccupa è se Putin prima di tirare le cuoia premerà il bottone.


per chiamare l'infermiera al massimo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti una curiosità? E se possibile rispondi, dato che questa domanda quando posta è sempre inascoltata
> 
> Secondo voi allora cosa dovrebbe fare Zelensky? Arrendersi e far diventare il suo paese una nuova Bielorussia?
> A prescindere dall'idea che avete sulla guerra, è assurdo pensare che un capo di stato si pieghi a 90 *quando in 10 giorni ha perso il controllo di solo 1 grande città. È irrealistico*



Irrealistico ?
La forza dei 2 eserciti pende solamente da una parte,e non è certamente la parte di Zelensky.
E' come se domani l'Italia attaccasse San Marino.
Questi potranno anche difendersi duramente,ma prima o poi saranno conquistati.

Stesso discorso per l'Ucraina,con la differenza che se cedono ora,potrebbero perdere solamente dombass e crimea.
Se si ostinano ad andare avanti,magari convinti di un intervento nato o chissà che altro,probabilmente perderanno tutto.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

se ci sarà una guerra non sarà certo colpa di zelenski

detto questo ovviamente siamo arrivati al punto che la colpa e degli americani...lo sapevo che ci saremmo arrivati..


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se ha il cancro comincio ad avere paura, ma per me *l'intera operazione non finisce facendo sparire il singolo*



Senza Putin potrebbe andare pure peggio. Nessuno può saperlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".
> 
> Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
> "La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."
> ...


Il fantasma della guerra mondiale aleggia sempre, un po' come quello del conflitto atomico.

Al momento nessuno ha interesse ad estendere il conflitto, che resta comunque locale. Anche la posizione dei paesi NATO sta cambiando, sempre piu neutrali rispetto a quello che sta succedendo, dopo una prima comprensibile reazione radicale e di pancia.

Il dibattito sulla no fly zone ha trasmesso un messaggio piuttosto chiaro: l'Ucraina è stata lasciata un po' al proprio destino.

Riguardo a Putin, niente di nuovo. A suo tempo le stesse cose venivano dette del Parkinson di Hitler o di un presunto tumore di Stalin. Piu di recente stesse cose dette di Fidel Castro per tanti anni e di Kim Jong-un piu di recente. Direi che è un classico.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Senza Putin potrebbe andare pure peggio. Nessuno può saperlo.


esatto, Putin Zelensky , Biden ecc sono solo i ''frontman''


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

*Secondo Bloomberg il 10-11 Marzo si terrà a Versailles una riunione dei capi di Stato UE, per discutere di un piano Marshall energetico. Per la prima volta nella storia UE, tale piano potrebbe essere realizzato attraverso l'emissione di Eurobond 

edit: il pacchetto sarebbe equivalente a 2 triliardi di euro per finanziarie energie rinnovabili e fonti alternative al gas russo. *


----------



## Simo98 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Irrealistico ?
> *La forza dei 2 eserciti pende solamente da una parte,e non è certamente la parte di Zelensky.*
> E' come se domani l'Italia attaccasse San Marino.
> Questi potranno anche difendersi duramente,ma prima o poi saranno conquistati.
> ...



Questo è verissimo ma sempre nella storia il paese invaso si è difeso, soprattutto se teniamo a mente il sentimento di odio per un determinato invasore. Per me è questo assurdo, che un capo di stato si debba arrendere con consenso alle stelle e che ancora controlla gran parte del territorio
Fosse per me gli avrei fatto firmare la resa al giorno 1, ma bisogna immedesimarsi in quella situazione, cosa che qui si sta facendo poco


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Ora capisco perchè in vari stati è iniziata la corsa per accaparrarsi le pillole di iodio anti-radiazioni 

Attenzione perchè forse la notizia è passata inosservata,ma il ministro della difesa inglese si è detto pronto a sostenere la Polonia "qualunque sia la loro decisione,li aiuteremo con tutto quello che serve "
Perchè una decisione simile (fornire caccia a kiev) li metterebbe sulla linea del fuoco di Russia e bielorussia.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky, per me, sta tirando troppo la corda.


sta tirando troppo la corda? 

piovono bombe..cadono case...muoiono bambini..devono scappare e abbandonare tutto in fretta e furia e tira la corda lui?


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Posso chiederti una curiosità? E se possibile rispondi, dato che questa domanda quando posta è sempre inascoltata
> 
> Secondo voi allora cosa dovrebbe fare Zelensky? Arrendersi e far diventare il suo paese una nuova Bielorussia? Dire al popolo palesemente anti-russo di accettare l'invasore?
> A prescindere dall'idea che avete sulla guerra, è assurdo pensare che un capo di stato si pieghi a 90 quando in 10 giorni ha perso il controllo di solo 1 grande città. È irrealistico


Ok ma più resiste in questo pantano, più il suo popolo soffre e muore. Sei sicuro che tutti gli ucraini vogliano questo. Se per assurdo così fosse, combattano. Ma più di questo noi non possiamo fare ed è inutili metterci sempre in mezzo. Ma io ho paura che crei “un diversivo “ per metterci in mezzo


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> il male non ha mai ragione.
> dipende dai punti di vista. da una parte uno ha ragione l'altro torto, dall'altra viceversa.
> la storia dovrebbe insegnare, ad esseri intelligenti normodotati, invece siamo ancora qui nel 2022 a spippolarci con la geopolitica.
> sappiamo già dove ci porta questa strada.


Tra l'altro l'entrata dell'Ucraina (impossibile) nella UE è secondo qualcuno geopolitica buona, come se il termine geopolitica possa essere mai considerato un termine buono visto che si tratta di guerre moderne, delle conquiste senza guerre, dell'influenza che si espande e porta il capitalismo buono nei poveri paesi da salvare!!!!
Dalla geopolitica invasiva possono solo nascere delle guerre, il resto lo fanno gli incapaci messi al governo che vengono lasciati al proprio destino in una situazione in cui si può lasciare andare l'Ucraina per prendersi gli sfollati e per portare alla creazione del nuovo nemico mondiale ma io non vedo buoni da queste parti, li vedo ancora più cattivi perché hanno la presunzione di poter fare la guerra da dietro la scrivania senza sporcarsi le mani e stando ben attenti a non rimuovere gli interessi veri che si hanno dietro le quinte.
Penosi affaristi i nostri e gran politico Putin, uno che sì sta facendo una guerra quasi senza senso ma il senso magari si trova, ciò che mi sembra invece strano e che qualcuno abbia mirato all'Ucraina senza capire le eventuali conseguenze, ma forse l'Ucraina si può lasciare andare, del resto è terra di nessuno ma con una forte presenza russa, poi il giochetto della guerra piace sempre, nemmeno 2 minuti e avevano già fatto una finta dichiarazione di guerra ai cattivi, vendita di armi ma no aerei, non hanno nemmeno le palle per fargli la guerra, roba che a risiko c'è chi ha più coraggio, fornimento di armi che invece di migliorare la situazione ucraina non farà altro che allungare il conflitto e fare ancora più morti, perché poi è questo che fa la UE, esporta armi ma non fa guerre, se non con pacchetti di sanzioni imbarazzanti.
La NATO, per quella che è la sua funzione, è la più grande portatrice di guerra passiva al mondo, in pratica è un'organizzazione che agisce solemente a difesa dei paesi membri ma signori, se non ci sono guerre a cosa serve? allora vanno innescate, in paesi di cui ci frega 0 a noi, contro paesi che non hanno grossi scambi commerciali con gli USA (al contrario nostro).
In mezzo chi c'è? l'UE, quella roba tanto meravigliosa che non è autosufficiente né militarmente né a livello di materie prime o di forniture di gas, un meccanismo unitario talmente stupido e assurdo che siamo riusciti a metterci contro un partner forte per l'UCRAINA e per fare un favore al pentagono, questo perché siamo talmente commissariati che in molti non hanno ancora capito che se lo UK lascia l'UE non lo fa perché gli andava così, per passare il tempo, ma nessuno si fa mai domande, che magari sarebbe meglio rimanere per i fatti propri e amici di tutti, senza dover per forza ficcarsi in tutte le guerre inutili a discapito dei nostri interessi, ah già, ma per quello c'è la NATO che ci difende ma prima deve creare o portare a guerre vicino a casa nostra visto che si è stancata dei beduini.


----------



## Simo98 (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok ma più resiste in questo pantano, più il suo popolo soffre e muore. Sei sicuro che tutti gli ucraini vogliano questo. Se per assurdo così fosse, combattano. Ma più di questo noi non possiamo fare ed è inutili metterci sempre in mezzo. Ma io ho paura che crei “un diversivo “ per metterci in mezzo



Al momento abbiamo "solo" imposto sanzioni e inviato rifornimenti militari, ogni sua richiesta di intervento attivo (no fly-zone) è stata rifiutata
Adesso non si deve superare questa linea, se il popolo ucraino continua a combattere evidentemente vuole così, se non lo volessero avrebbero già fatto come gli italiani nell'invasione americana o più recentemente gli Afghani con i talebani


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Al momento abbiamo "solo" imposto sanzioni e inviato rifornimenti militari, ogni sua richiesta di intervento attivo (no fly-zone) è stata rifiutata
> Adesso non si deve superare questa linea, se il popolo ucraino continua a combattere evidentemente vuole così, se non lo volessero avrebbero già fatto come gli italiani nell'invasione americana o più recentemente gli Afghani con i talebani


esattamente


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Irrealistico ?
> La forza dei 2 eserciti pende solamente da una parte,e non è certamente la parte di Zelensky.
> *E' come se domani l'Italia attaccasse San Marino.*
> Questi potranno anche difendersi duramente,ma prima o poi saranno conquistati.
> ...


Occhio che San Marino ha le mura, non è così facile, servono anche pacchetti di sanzioni per indebolirli prima della sassata finale.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sta tirando troppo la corda?
> 
> piovono bombe..cadono case...muoiono bambini..devono scappare e abbandonare tutto in fretta e furia e tira la corda lui?



Non può pretendere quello che gli è stato già detto - tante volte - che non può ottenere.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non può pretendere quello che gli è stato già detto - tante volte - che non può ottenere.


ho capito ma a lui che gli cambia?

cioè se mi aggrediscono in casa e chiedo aiuto il fatto che i vicini se ne freghino non mi farà desistere dal chiederlo in tutti i modi

se non lo facesse se ne fregherebbe del suo paese

cede il paese ai russi lui fugge e tanti saluti..

io da ucraino lo odierei piu di putin probabilmente (beh forse di piu no ma insomma ci siamo capiti)


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok ma più resiste in questo pantano, più il suo popolo soffre e muore. Sei sicuro che tutti gli ucraini vogliano questo. Se *per assurdo* così fosse, combattano. Ma più di questo noi non possiamo fare ed è inutili metterci sempre in mezzo. Ma io ho paura che crei “un diversivo “ per metterci in mezzo


Io credo che in molti di voi non stiano centrando un punto fondamentale.
Quando qualcuno ti invade da fuori, può essere pure Davide contro Golia, ma ti scatta qualcosa e in moltissimi, anche i più "pavidi", hanno un sussulto d'orgoglio, si armano e partono.
La storia umana è costellata di avvenimenti simili, sono pochissimi i popoli che, pur in inferiorità schiacciante, abbiano deciso di arrendersi senza sparare un colpo (un esempio, se volete: la Danimarca nel 1940 davanti alle armate hitleriane, che minacciarono apertamente di radere al suolo l'intero paese: li però si trattava di popoli etnicamente gemelli, ai danesi non spiaceva tantissimo la dominazione tedesca...).
E sono molti anche quelli che con il proprio coraggio hanno fatto la differenza tra vittoria e sconfitta, pur condannati a perdere una battaglia: che senso aveva per gli spartani resistere alle termopili? Ma lo hanno fatto e hanno conquistato tempo fondamentale per la vittoria di una grecia che teoricamente non aveva speranze contro il gigante persiano.
Allo stesso modo, che senso aveva per i comunisti cinesi resistere nello Shaanxi con tutto il paese contro? Lo hanno fatto e hanno vinto.
O ancora i sovietici, che senso aveva resistere con i tedeschi alle porte di Mosca, con Leningrado circondata, l'armata rossa decapitata e in rotta ovunque, decine di migliaia di pezzi corazzati distrutti o catturati, terra bruciata, industrie pesanti in ginocchio, milioni di prigionieri di guerra...
Ma l'hanno fatto, e hanno vinto. 

Quando ti invadono, quelli che fuggono non sono la maggioranza. Quando ti invadono, qualcosa dentro cambia. 
L'Ucraina combatterà con tutte le sue forze, e naturalmente cercherà di farsi aiutare il piu possibile.
I russi hanno capito che la loro operazione militare è stata un fallimento e ora cercheranno di prendere Kiev e le città dell'est, provando a chiudere una pace di compromesso.
Ma sanno che il tempo non è dalla loro parte, e che agli ucraini una pace a condizioni che non siano soft non conviene. Accetteranno di buon grado centinaia di migliaia di morti per dire ai russi di andare all'inferno.
E, aggiungo io, fanno non bene, di più.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che in molti di voi non stiano centrando un punto fondamentale.
> Quando qualcuno ti invade da fuori, può essere pure Davide contro Golia, ma ti scatta qualcosa e in moltissimi, anche i più "pavidi", hanno un sussulto d'orgoglio, si armano e partono.
> La storia umana è costellata di avvenimenti simili, sono pochissimi i popoli che, pur in inferiorità schiacciante, abbiano deciso di arrendersi senza sparare un colpo (un esempio, se volete: la Danimarca nel 1940 davanti alle armate hitleriane, che minacciarono apertamente di radere al suolo l'intero paese: li però si trattava di popoli etnicamente gemelli, ai danesi non spiaceva tantissimo la dominazione tedesca...).
> E sono molti anche quelli che con il proprio coraggio hanno fatto la differenza tra vittoria e sconfitta, pur condannati a perdere una battaglia: che senso aveva per gli spartani resistere alle termopili? Ma lo hanno fatto e hanno conquistato tempo fondamentale per la vittoria di una grecia che teoricamente non aveva speranze contro il gigante persiano.
> ...



E chi mai critica questo orgoglio? Nessuno biasima lo spirito ucraino, e nessuno fa il tifo per Putin, nonostante si voglia forzare a tutti i costi questa visione.

E' perfettamente comprensibile che l'Ucraina voglia combattere.

Poi sta al suo massimo rappresentante, quello che decide per tutti, valutare se è opportuno. Gli aiuti che può ottenere lo sa già quali sono. Ci pensi bene e stop, per il bene del suo paese.

Si è sbilanciato troppo in una politica che era ovvio tornasse poco alla Russia. Spiace ma è così, non poteva teletrasportare tutto il paese nell'oceano. Era meglio se intraprendeva un percorso più accorto, tutto lì, e compatibilmente con le pazzie di Putin.

Se poi vogliamo credere alla favola che un territorio di quel genere possa entrare tranquillamente nella NATO e nella UE, accomodatevi pure. Finché ci sarà tensione USA/Cina/Russia funziona così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

*Passo indietro di Zelensky?

"Su Crimea e Donbass con la Russia possiamo discutere e trovare un compromesso, su come continuare a vivere, ma l'Ucraina non accetterà un ultimatum dal Cremlino.Se parliamo di territori temporaneamente occupati e repubbliche non riconosciute da nessuno possiamo discutere e trovare un compromesso. Per me è importante sapere come la gente che vuole essere parte dell'Ucraina vivrà in quei territori, quali sono le garanzie di sicurezza.
È questione più complicata di riconoscere e basta, questo è un altro ultimatum e non siamo pronti per un ultimatum. La cosa importante è che Putin cominci a dialogare".*


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Al momento abbiamo "solo" imposto sanzioni e inviato rifornimenti militari, ogni sua richiesta di intervento attivo (no fly-zone) è stata rifiutata
> Adesso non si deve superare questa linea, se il popolo ucraino continua a combattere evidentemente vuole così, se non lo volessero avrebbero già fatto come gli italiani nell'invasione americana o più recentemente gli Afghani con i talebani


Solo 
Sono d’accordo, abbiamo fatto anche più del possibili perché le sanzioni fanno molto male anche a noi. Ora tocca a loro


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho capito ma a lui che gli cambia?
> 
> cioè se mi aggrediscono in casa e chiedo aiuto il fatto che i vicini se ne freghino non mi farà desistere dal chiederlo in tutti i modi
> 
> ...


Cambia che pur di ottenere quello che vuole, ho paura sia disposto a tutto…


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Io ormai commento sempre più di rado questi topic. Perchè va sempre così:
Critichi l'"eroe" Zelensky=sei un putiniano favorevole ai crimini di guerra.
Esponi perplessità sull'immigrazione di massa = non hai umanità (tutti improvvisamente diventati piddini, mentre il nostro paese crolla a picco con tantissimi imprenditori e gestori di locali italiani in difficoltà ignorati).
Parli del pericolo sanzioni alla Russia, perchè può andare contro la nostra economia = eh ma se lo meritano perchè i russi sono bruttih e cattivih.

Basta così. La certezza è che ci beccheremo un suppostone con questa guerra, perchè si sa che a "noi" italiani piace prenderlo in quel posto e preferiamo le sceneggiate ai fatti concreti.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Passo indietro di Zelensky?
> 
> "Su Crimea e Donbass con la Russia possiamo discutere e trovare un compromesso, su come continuare a vivere, ma l'Ucraina non accetterà un ultimatum dal Cremlino.Se parliamo di territori temporaneamente occupati e repubbliche non riconosciute da nessuno possiamo discutere e trovare un compromesso. Per me è importante sapere come la gente che vuole essere parte dell'Ucraina vivrà in quei territori, quali sono le garanzie di sicurezza.
> È questione più complicata di riconoscere e basta, questo è un altro ultimatum e non siamo pronti per un ultimatum. La cosa importante è che Putin cominci a dialogare".*


Garanzie di sicurezza? se in quelle regioni la maggioranza è russofona e una minima parte ucraina allora gli ucraini possono andare fuori dalle palle, in teoria è abbastanza semplice e la guerra sta permettendo a molti di scappare e di anticipare una cosa banalissima che abbiamo visto pure noi 80 anni fa, ahinoi, durante l'esodo istriano.


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Però se è un malato terminale allora non ha neanche niente da perdere



vero, la speranza è che muoia veloce


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Marzo 2022)

"Se la Russia smette di combattere, non ci sarà più guerra. Se l'Ucraina smette di combattere, non ci sarà più l'Ucraina" fondamentalmente questo è il pensiero degli ucraini


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Ma perchè dite tutti che Putin è malato terminale?

Mi sono perso qualcosa?

Se avete certezze, bene, altrimenti la mia ipotesi era che si fosse rifatto e avesse messo qualche chilo.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma perchè dite tutti che Putin è malato terminale?
> 
> Mi sono perso qualcosa?
> 
> Se avete certezze, bene, altrimenti la mia ipotesi era che si fosse rifatto e avesse messo qualche chilo.


se è malato come berluscono che deve morire dal 2005 circa stiamo freschi...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Garanzie di sicurezza? se in quelle regioni la maggioranza è russofona e una minima parte ucraina allora gli ucraini possono andare fuori dalle palle, in teoria è abbastanza semplice e la guerra sta permettendo a molti di scappare e di anticipare una cosa banalissima che abbiamo visto pure noi 80 anni fa, ahinoi, durante l'esodo istriano.


ma pensiamo veramente che Putin abbia scatenato una invasione stile seconda guerra mondiale per l'indipendenza o l'annessione di quattro scappati di casa del Dombass? Dai su, questo vuole l'intera Ucraina come stato pupazzo. La storia del Dombass è pura propaganda da dare in pasto al suo popolo internamente, esattamente come Hitler invase la Polonia e la Cecoslovacchia per salvare i tedeschi uccisi e discriminati in quelle regioni


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che in molti di voi non stiano centrando un punto fondamentale.
> Quando qualcuno ti invade da fuori, può essere pure Davide contro Golia, ma ti scatta qualcosa e in moltissimi, anche i più "pavidi", hanno un sussulto d'orgoglio, si armano e partono.
> La storia umana è costellata di avvenimenti simili, sono pochissimi i popoli che, pur in inferiorità schiacciante, abbiano deciso di arrendersi senza sparare un colpo (un esempio, se volete: la Danimarca nel 1940 davanti alle armate hitleriane, che minacciarono apertamente di radere al suolo l'intero paese: li però si trattava di popoli etnicamente gemelli, ai danesi non spiaceva tantissimo la dominazione tedesca...).
> E sono molti anche quelli che con il proprio coraggio hanno fatto la differenza tra vittoria e sconfitta, pur condannati a perdere una battaglia: che senso aveva per gli spartani resistere alle termopili? Ma lo hanno fatto e hanno conquistato tempo fondamentale per la vittoria di una grecia che teoricamente non aveva speranze contro il gigante persiano.
> ...


Si ma questo lo capiscano tutti. Ma non c’entra col fatto che non possono e non devono tiare in mezzo il mondo intero in una guerra mondiale. Lo ripeto, se vogliono così amen, hanno il mio rispetto ma non condivido del tutto. Ma combattano così , “soli” per così dire, perché noi non possiamo fare più nulla.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E chi mai critica questo orgoglio? Nessuno biasima lo spirito ucraino, e nessuno fa il tifo per Putin, nonostante si voglia forzare a tutti i costi questa visione.
> 
> E' perfettamente comprensibile che l'Ucraina voglia combattere.
> 
> ...


Post perfetto, da incorniciare.
Ma cozza terribilmente con la visione da Mulino Bianco di molti qui…


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma pensiamo veramente che Putin abbia scatenato una invasione stile seconda guerra mondiale per l'indipendenza o l'annessione di quattro scappati di casa del Dombass? Dai su, questo vuole l'intera Ucraina come stato pupazzo. La storia del Dombass è pura propaganda da dare in pasto al suo popolo internamente, esattamente come Hitler invase la Polonia e la Cecoslovacchia per salvare i tedeschi uccisi e discriminati in quelle regioni


Lo penso anch'io ma valutando il ragionamento di questo attorucolo da fiction trovare una soluzione per delle regioni con 4 gatti credo sarebbe cosa sanabile in poco tempo, qui dobbiamo convivere, noi siamo più forti e tu ti togli dalle palle così smetti di farmi la guerra come fai da 8 anni per colpa di amichetti esterni che hanno fatto un golpe nel 2014.
L'Ucraina è stato ricco di risorse e sono d'accordo con te, vogliono metterci le mani in tanti, il pentagono per via di ragioni storiche, la Russia perché non vuole avere altro tipo di influenza capitalista in quel paese e l'UE che però si sta dando la zappa sui piedi da sola visto che per sanzionare la Russia oggi perderà tanto più avanti.
Se l'Ucraina fosse stato uno stato molto più ricco e serio, quindi senza nazisti incapaci al governo, non si sarebbe arrivati a questo, i rapporti con la Russia erano buoni nel 2013, troppo buoni per qualcuno dall'altra parte dell'oceano, ma qui siamo stati talmente furbi che per questioni geopolitiche esterne ai nostri affari abbiamo lasciato crollare un paese come l'Ucraina che ha avuto e sta avendo ancora oggi un vuoto di potere immenso, con tanti personaggetti che pensano di resistere per entrare nella storia, quando i giochi sono molto più grandi della loro voglia di popolarità e di fare tweet ogni 15 minuti. Un Zelensky si può mandare al massacro, è stato messo lì apposta, ora che si diverta pure ma poi suoneranno le campane anche per lui...


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io ormai commento sempre più di rado questi topic. Perchè va sempre così:
> Critichi l'"eroe" Zelensky=sei un putiniano favorevole ai crimini di guerra.
> Esponi perplessità sull'immigrazione di massa = non hai umanità (tutti improvvisamente diventati piddini, mentre il nostro paese crolla a picco con tantissimi imprenditori e gestori di locali italiani in difficoltà ignorati).
> Parli del pericolo sanzioni alla Russia, perchè può andare contro la nostra economia = eh ma se lo meritano perchè i russi sono bruttih e cattivih.
> ...


Appunto. Appena ti discosti un attimo dal mainstream è finita: sei filo putin, vigliacco, pazzo, complottaro ecc 
Dobbiamo fare la guerra, spezzare le reni alla Russia, salvare la meravigliosa Ucraina e dominare su ciò che rimarrà del mondo.
Mah


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Io in queste discussioni sulla Guerra la parola complottismo o complottaro non vorrei mai vederla.
Infatti non ricordo di averla usata.

In amore e in guerra si dice non esistano regole, ne consegue che qualsiasi teoria può benissimo essere valida.

Sia che sto Piotr Zelinsky abbia davvero a cuore le sorti del suo paese, sia che abbia dietro invece gli Usa che spingono maledettamente per non indietreggiare, oppure entrambe.

E' tutto valido.

Non siamo in pandemia, è un altro argomento.

Non c'è nessuno che vuole farci vaccinare solo per ingrossare la Pfizer, o che ci voglia sterminare.

La guerra è realtà, e come dico dall' inizio non bisogna mai dare tutto per scontato: non servono 100 pirla che facciano la mossa sbagliata, ne basta solo uno per scompigliare le carte.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".
> 
> Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
> "La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."
> ...


Buona parte dei britannici che ho conosciuto hanno la faccia ovale ma non mi risulta abbiano dei problemi di salute l unica cosa che mi è rimasta impressa è la quantità di alcool che riuscivano ed alcune volte riuscivamo ad ingerire


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2022)

Zelensky dopo aver incitato i civili a fare la carica banzai contro i carri armati sta impaurendo i volontari venuti da fuori per aiutarlo perché i discorsi sulla terza guerra mondiale solo a questo servono. Probabilmente il problema è che con i volontari esteri non può trattarli come se fossero una sua proprietà.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma guarda, onestamente frega meno di zero dei discorsi di geopolitica, ***** e mazzi. Io vedo un popolo sotto le bombe che sta morendo. Punto.
> 
> Quando leggo di complotti mondiali non capisco.


Per colpa anche sua non solo di Putin, se pensi che sia solo Putin allora non hai capito nulla.


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se ci sarà una guerra non sarà certo colpa di zelenski
> 
> detto questo ovviamente siamo arrivati al punto che la colpa e degli americani...lo sapevo che ci saremmo arrivati..


Voglio farti semplicemente notare che l’America non arriva neanche a 600 anni di storia, diciamo che almeno la metà da quando l’America è stato scoperta, non hanno fatto altro che fare guerre quindi se ci fossero loro non sarei minimamente stupito anzi…


----------



## ispanicojon7 (8 Marzo 2022)

-shell smetterà di acquistare petrolio russo e si ritira dai progetti nell''industria petrolifera e del gas russo
-secondo fonti ucraine i russi avrebbero violato il cessate il fuoco nel corridoio umanitario da zaporizhzhia a mariupol , ci sono 8 camion + 30 autobus pronti a consegnare aiuti umanitari a mariupol ed evacuare civili


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Stakhovsky: "Italia non durerebbe un giorno contro l'esercito russo"​


----------



## Antokkmilan (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stakhovsky: "Italia non durerebbe un giorno contro l'esercito russo"​


Mica solo l’Italia


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Quando ti invadono, quelli che fuggono non sono la maggioranza. Quando ti invadono, qualcosa dentro cambia.
> L'Ucraina combatterà con tutte le sue forze, e naturalmente cercherà di farsi aiutare il piu possibile.
> I russi hanno capito che la loro operazione militare è stata un fallimento e ora cercheranno di prendere Kiev e le città dell'est, provando a chiudere una pace di compromesso.
> Ma sanno che il tempo non è dalla loro parte, e che agli ucraini una pace a condizioni che non siano soft non conviene. Accetteranno di buon grado centinaia di migliaia di morti per dire ai russi di andare all'inferno.
> E, aggiungo io, fanno non bene, di più.


non c'è alcuna volontà di uccidere centinaia di migliaia di morti civili, nei territori occupati dai russi si è smesso di bombardare perchè l'obiettivo militare è raggiunto.
più territori conquistano e meno si spara.
le operazioni si giudicano alla fine, chi avrà migliorato la posizione geografica precedente avrà avuto successo.
francamente tra le due mi pare improbabile succeda a favore dell'Ucraina e non sarà di grande ausilio l'afflato messianico a parole altrui.
come ricostruiranno tutto ?
prestiti da FMI o da occidentali dietro favori ?
quando torneranno milioni di persone ?
come risolleverai l'economia di certe regioni senza infrastrutture ?
un capo di stato deve pensare al dopo pure, non mi sembra lo stia facendo
sembra che la sua solo ragione di vita sia mandare 25 messaggi in videoconferenza al giorno per serrare le fila, perchè teme la demotivazione popolare


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Passo indietro di Zelensky?
> 
> "Su Crimea e Donbass con la Russia possiamo discutere e trovare un compromesso, su come continuare a vivere, ma l'Ucraina non accetterà un ultimatum dal Cremlino.Se parliamo di territori temporaneamente occupati e repubbliche non riconosciute da nessuno possiamo discutere e trovare un compromesso. Per me è importante sapere come la gente che vuole essere parte dell'Ucraina vivrà in quei territori, quali sono le garanzie di sicurezza.
> È questione più complicata di riconoscere e basta, questo è un altro ultimatum e non siamo pronti per un ultimatum. La cosa importante è che Putin cominci a dialogare".*


La situazione mi pare sempre più complessa.. Se ne uscirà con un qualche accordo che durerà poco temo..


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stakhovsky: "Italia non durerebbe un giorno contro l'esercito russo"​


Ma BISOGNA entrare in guerra, far vedere che abbiamo le palle più grosse degli altri, poi poco conta se le palle ce le fanno ingoiare a forza, l'importante é fare bella figura col comico.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Marzo 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso qualcosa ? lui non è il presidente di una nazione che è stata invasa ?
> Chi avrebbe massacrato ? che mondo porterebbe alla distruzione se è vittima e non carnefice.
> 
> non capisco.


Eh sì.... Non l avete ancora capito ?
Se qualche energumeno ti entra in casa , non metterti ad urlare per cercare di attirare l attenzione dei tuoi vicini...
Non fare qualsiasi cosa per farti aiutare...
Stai zitto e fatti ammazzare..
Sia mai che i tuoi vicini stanno facendo il riposino e non vogliono essere disturbati o peggio ancora non vogliono intervenire per paura.
Poi quando entreranno a casa loro..... Chissà cosa diranno


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stakhovsky: "Italia non durerebbe un giorno contro l'esercito russo"​


Vengano, vengano.
L'esercito italiano vale 5 volte quello Ucraino, ed è armato con mezzi all'avanguardia e dottrine nato.
Prendono schiaffi da un esercito anni 70, cosa vogliono fare...


----------



## Devil man (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vengano, vengano.
> L'esercito italiano vale 5 volte quello Ucraino, ed è armato con mezzi all'avanguardia e dottrine nato.
> Prendono schiaffi da un esercito anni 70, cosa vogliono fare...


Senza contare che siamo costellati da basi Americane


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*lettera aperta dell'ex presidente ucraino Yanukovic:*
*
"Voglio fare una richiesta, in modo presidenziale e anche un po' paterno, a Zelensky

Volodymir, forse sogni di diventare un vero eroe, ma l'eroismo non è ostentazione, non è combattere fino all'ultimo ucraino
*
*Ferma lo spargimento di sangue, metti da parte l'orgoglio perchè deve finire a ogni costo"*


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma BISOGNA entrare in guerra, far vedere che abbiamo le palle più grosse degli altri, poi poco conta se le palle ce le fanno ingoiare a forza, l'importante é fare bella figura col comico.


Dobbiamo salvare la libertà e l’ucraina no?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vengano, vengano.
> L'esercito italiano vale 5 volte quello Ucraino, ed è armato con mezzi all'avanguardia e dottrine nato.
> Prendono schiaffi da un esercito anni 70, cosa vogliono fare...



Il problema è che l'ha detto un ucraino,anche abbastanza conosciuto,non i russi
Ci vogliono tirare dentro colpendoci nell'orgoglio 

Prima la nato aveva paura.
Poi la nato era debole.
Poi la nato si è fatta mettere i piedi in testa dalla russia.
Ora l'Italia non durerebbe un giorno.

P.S ovviamente ha citato noi,come sempre bastonati da chiunque in ogni dove.
Perchè non ha citato la germania o la francia ?


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Vengano, vengano.
> L'esercito italiano vale 5 volte quello Ucraino, ed è armato con mezzi all'avanguardia e dottrine nato.
> Prendono schiaffi da un esercito anni 70, cosa vogliono fare...



Quale sarebbe l' esercito anni 70?


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ma BISOGNA entrare in guerra, far vedere che abbiamo le palle più grosse degli altri, poi poco conta se le palle ce le fanno ingoiare a forza, l'importante é fare bella figura col comico.


I nostri soldati portano i caffè alle truppe.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*Macron e Scholz incontrano oggi Xi Jinping per chiedere di fare da mediatore*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lettera aperta dell'ex presidente ucraino Yanukovic:
> 
> "Voglio fare una richiesta, in modo presidenziale e anche un po' paterno, a Zelensky
> Volodymir, *forse sogni di diventare un vero eroe*, ma l'eroismo non è ostentazione, non è combattere fino all'ultimo ucraino
> Ferma lo spargimento di sangue, metti da parte l'orgoglio perchè deve finire a ogni costo"



Aldilà che sia yanukovic a parlare, probabilmente nel grassettato ha centrato il punto fondamentale di tutta la questione.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lettera aperta dell'ex presidente ucraino Yanukovic:*
> 
> *"Voglio fare una richiesta, in modo presidenziale e anche un po' paterno, a Zelensky
> 
> ...


Ha perfettamente ragione


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lettera aperta dell'ex presidente ucraino Yanukovic:*
> 
> *"Voglio fare una richiesta, in modo presidenziale e anche un po' paterno, a Zelensky
> 
> ...


È il disegnato da Putin per diventare il nuovo(?) fantoccio. Grazie al c. che parla così


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Aldilà che sia yanukovic a parlare, probabilmente nel grassettato ha centrato il punto fondamentale di tutta la questione.



ha centrato il punto ma ha sbagliato destinatario


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Macron e Scholz incontrano oggi Xi Jinping per chiedere di fare da mediatore*



Ma certo, facciamo fare da mediatore ai criminali #1 del mondo. Vedrai che agiranno per il bene comune.

E noi stiamo qui a fare discorsi morali ed etici.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stakhovsky: "Italia non durerebbe un giorno contro l'esercito russo"​


Bravi dai, meno male che ci siete voi.
Combattete, dato che siamo scarsi non vi serviamo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Quale sarebbe l' esercito anni 70?


L'esercito ucraino è armato per lo più con ferraglia sovietica (hanno i t64 in servizio... carri concepiti negli anni 60, nel 2020... su)


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> L'esercito ucraino è armato per lo più con ferraglia sovietica (hanno i t64 in servizio... carri concepiti negli anni 60, nel 2020... su)



Ah, ok.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *lettera aperta dell'ex presidente ucraino Yanukovic:*
> 
> *"Voglio fare una richiesta, in modo presidenziale e anche un po' paterno, a Zelensky
> 
> ...


Ah certo, i consigli del traditore fantoccio di Mosca.
Che miserabile, se torna in Ucraina gli fanno fare una finaccia in qualche mese.


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

Guardate che la resa non è la soluzione, c'è già stata una rivolta popolare in ucraina quando c'era il governo filorusso, e sparavano sulla folla.

L'ucraina non vuole essere russa, in nessuno dei casi a costo di prendere le armi come stanno facendo.

I "filorussi" la maggior parte è gente portata dalla russia, spesso anche carcerati mandati solo a far "casino", non hanno nemmeno un documento e li campa putin.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stakhovsky: "Italia non durerebbe un giorno contro l'esercito russo"​


Non credo.
Dai dati della Global Fire Power
La Russia è il secondo esercito più forte al mondo.
L'Ucraina si trova al ventiduesimo posto, l'Italia all'undicesimo.
Naturalmente si considerano i bonus Nato, ma la Germania ad esempio è sedicesima.
p.s.
Aggiungi che se fai un accordo Mafia / Stato su guerriglia urbana i Russi avrebbero possibilità.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ah certo, i consigli del traditore fantoccio di Mosca.
> Che miserabile, se torna in Ucraina gli fanno fare una finaccia in qualche mese.


traditore di cosa esattamente ?
c'è una legge ucraina che vieta di avere una politica estera vicina alla Russia ?
risulta un referendum popolare in tal senso ?
tra l'altro non sarebbe neanche peggiorato il paese rispetto a ciò che è stato dal 2014 ad oggi.

è una persona legata ad oligarchi, come tutti purtroppo compreso Zelensky che ha promesso di farla finita.
regolarmente eletto, è andato via per non far continuare il disastro non solo per salvarsi
poi si è scoperto che i cecchini e a sparare sulla folla a piazza Maidan uccidendo a caso manifestanti non furono militari o poliziotti su ordine di Yanukovic, come strombazzavano all'epoca, ma mercenari pagati da occidentali
fatti dimostrati, non opinioni personali


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Macron e Scholz incontrano oggi Xi Jinping per chiedere di fare da mediatore*


È tipo una roba del genere: in Italia c'è la guerra tra Ndrangheta e Cosa Nostra. Draghi si rivolge a Sandokan (il boss camorrista), per un invito alla pace.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".
> 
> Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
> "La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."
> ...


Io evito di commentare su questa storia per evitare di cadere nelle provocazioni di chi non rispetta il pensiero degli altri,e continuerò a non partecipare alle discussioni su questa guerra.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2022)

una domanda correlata alla guerra: quanto costa il pane al kg da voi? avete notato aumenti negli ultimi giorni?


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> una domanda correlata alla guerra: quanto costa il pane al Kg da voi? avete notato aumenti negli ultimi giorni?


3 euro al Kg,alla data di oggi.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stakhovsky: "Italia non durerebbe un giorno contro l'esercito russo"​


Proprio per questo siamo nella NATO, l' alleanza più potente della storia.

Si fa di necessità virtù, come sempre.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> una domanda correlata alla guerra: quanto costa il pane al Kg da voi? avete notato aumenti negli ultimi giorni?


ora hanno ancora delle scorte nelle aziende, chi lo aumenta è in malafede perchè non stanno senza grano e affini o lo fa per altre situazioni (gas, elettricità, benzina)
ho notato degli aumenti per vari prodotti, non solo alimentari, ma non per la carenza di reperibilità degli ingredienti di lavorazione
ci sono sempre gli speculatori, non solo quelli costretti agli aumenti sui consumatori

una volta si trovava anche a 2 euro, ora sui 2.8 euro


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> una domanda correlata alla guerra: quanto costa il pane al kg da voi? avete notato aumenti negli ultimi giorni?


Aumenta e aumenterà qualunque cosa.

"stai sereno"


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> 3 euro al Kg,alla data di oggi.


qui stiamo per arrivare a 3,50 o più, già alcuni alimenti di rosticceria( pizzette, arancini) sono aumentati di 20 centesimi al pezzo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> una domanda correlata alla guerra: quanto costa il pane al kg da voi? avete notato aumenti negli ultimi giorni?



3,50€ compresa anche la consegna quotidiana a casa (comunque è leggermente aumentato)


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora hanno ancora delle scorte nelle aziende, chi lo aumenta è in malafede perchè non stanno senza grano e affini o lo fa per altre situazioni (gas, elettricità, benzina)
> ho notato degli aumenti per vari prodotti, non solo alimentari, ma non per la carenza di reperibilità degli ingredienti di lavorazione
> ci sono sempre gli speculatori, non solo quelli costretti agli aumenti sui consumatori


si a questo ho pensato anche io, c'è da dire che settimana scorsa abbiamo avuto sciopero trasportatori


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E chi mai critica questo orgoglio? Nessuno biasima lo spirito ucraino, e nessuno fa il tifo per Putin, nonostante si voglia forzare a tutti i costi questa visione.
> 
> E' perfettamente comprensibile che l'Ucraina voglia combattere.
> 
> ...


Però Zelensky rappresenta gli ucraini, se gli ucraini vogliono continuare a combattere giusto che lui continui la guerra o raggiunga accordi per cui la resistenza abbia avuto senso.
Non capisco questa idea per cui zelenski dovrebbe appecorarsi, da questo forum poi dove ogni 3 per 2 negli ultimi due anni si è detto a chiunque "traditore della patria", poi si invoca che il capo di stato di un paese libero si si venda il culo agli invasori senza essere stato sconfitto

Se l'Italia venisse invasa dai francesi o da chi volete voi e il capo di stato si arrendesse dopo aver perso una sola città vorrei vederlo impiccato in piazza.
Chiaro che se i russi avessero già conquistato tutto e ci fosse Kiev accerchiata e zero speranze la situazione cambierebbe, ma al momento non mi sento di poter biasimare gli ucraini


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> una domanda correlata alla guerra: quanto costa il pane al kg da voi? avete notato aumenti negli ultimi giorni?



Più di 6000 delle vecchie lire per un kg di pane.

Eh, ma se non c'era l'UE stavamo in default fin dai tempi di Giulio Cesare. Chiuso OT.


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> qui stiamo per arrivare a 3,50 o più, già alcuni alimenti di rosticceria( pizzette, arancini) sono aumentati di 20 centesimi al pezzo.


Conosco sempre più persone che se lo fanno da se,compresa la pasta,si torna a rispolverare vecchie usanze,almeno dalle mie parti(prov.di Reggio Cal.).


----------



## Milanoide (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Irrealistico ?
> La forza dei 2 eserciti pende solamente da una parte,e non è certamente la parte di Zelensky.
> E' come se domani l'Italia attaccasse San Marino.
> Questi potranno anche difendersi duramente,ma prima o poi saranno conquistati.
> ...


Però:
al di là che la distinzione aggressore/aggredito che in questo caso non è un dettaglio minore ed esistono principi come il diritto alla integrità territoriale.

Se anche andassimo dietro alle ragioni Russe, questo è un attacco preventivo.

Chi altro fa queste cose? Israele.
Volete comparare il piccolo Israele circondato con la Grande Russia sconfinata che compie attacchi preventivi? Se Putin ha il complesso di averlo piccolo non è che ci dobbiamo tutti adattare!

La Russia ha una estensione sconfinata.
Vuoi proteggere la tua minoranza? Falla venire da te e trovale una collocazione.
Ma anche questo è un pretesto come quello della Nato alle frontiere. Nato che non ti sta attaccando con una guerra in corso, ricordiamolo ancora.

Per la stessa ragione, ritengo che gli USA dovrebbero smettere di coprire Israele in tutte le minchiate che fa.
Ci tieni così tanto a Israele, offri un relocation package agli israeliani, dagli una destinazione in uno dei 50 Stati e lascia in pace il mondo.

Se poi i vicini di un orso pericoloso chiedono protezione al nemico degli orsi, ci sta? È una deriva inesorabile in cerca di protezione.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

*La Cina starebbe finalizzando l'acquisizione di una quota significativa nei gigante russi del gas Gazprom e nel produttore di alluminio United Co. 

Fonte: Bloomberg*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> una domanda correlata alla guerra: quanto costa il pane al kg da voi? avete notato aumenti negli ultimi giorni?



Io ho notato un aumento vergognoso su tutto. Andare a fare la spesa ora è un salasso. Qua a casa mia siamo passati da circa 100€ a settimana di spesa a 150€. Andavo alla Conad prima e ci vado pure ora e la roba che compro è la stessa sia in quantità che qualità, marchi etc. 
Non parliamo della benzina....


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> traditore di cosa esattamente ?
> c'è una legge ucraina che vieta di avere una politica estera vicina alla Russia ?
> risulta un referendum popolare in tal senso ?
> tra l'altro non sarebbe neanche peggiorato il paese rispetto a ciò che è stato dal 2014 ad oggi.
> ...


Un conto è avere una politica estera accondiscendente, un altro è vendere completamente il paese e delegare al Cremlino la politica di un paese che non sia la Russia.
Per non parlare della paurosa quantità di risorse publliche rubate.
Un bandito.


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Marzo 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Però:
> al di là che la distinzione aggressore/aggredito che in questo caso non è un dettaglio minore ed esistono principi come il diritto alla integrità territoriale.
> 
> Se anche andassimo dietro alle ragioni Russe, questo è un attacco preventivo.
> ...


Anche i bacini di materie prime nel Donbass e in Crimea sono minoranze russe  quelli deve difenderli sul territorio


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Però Zelensky rappresenta gli ucraini, se gli ucraini vogliono continuare a combattere giusto che lui continui la guerra o raggiunga accordi per cui la resistenza abbia avuto senso.
> Non capisco questa idea per cui zelenski dovrebbe appecorarsi, da questo forum poi dove ogni 3 per 2 negli ultimi due anni si è detto a chiunque "traditore della patria", poi si invoca che il capo di stato di un paese libero si si venda il culo agli invasori senza essere stato sconfitto
> 
> Se l'Italia venisse invasa dai francesi o da chi volete voi e il capo di stato si arrendesse dopo aver perso una sola città vorrei vederlo impiccato in piazza.
> Chiaro che se i russi avessero già conquistato tutto e ci fosse Kiev accerchiata e zero speranze la situazione cambierebbe, ma al momento non mi sento di poter biasimare gli ucraini



E infatti mica si biasimano gli ucraini. Fanno bene a combattere se lo ritengono giusto.

Però si combatte pure avvedutamente. A mio parere la politica di 'sto tizio non è stata proprio cristallina, e mi sembra chiaro che sia arrivato al potere con consenso discutibile.

Poi che gli ucraini vogliano stare in mezzo all'occidente e alla sua cultura lo posso anche capire.

Ma purtroppo non funziona così. E' puro cinismo, capisco che è difficile da accettare, ma è così. Il percorso di una nazione è alquanto complicato e subisce da sempre influenze di chi ti sta accanto. Hanno voluto fare il passo più lungo della gamba a mio parere.

Vedere ad esempio quanto successo in Indocina, che ha avuto problemi per 100 anni di fila. Il disastro del Vietnam e della Cambogia, milioni di morti. Solo ora si stanno ristabilizzando.

Son cose estremamente lente e vanno fatte piano piano. Spiace se la gente non può passare da un tipo di situazione ad un altra in tempo zero.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un conto è avere una politica estera accondiscendente, un altro è vendere completamente il paese e delegare al Cremlino la politica di un paese che non sia la Russia.
> Per non parlare della paurosa quantità di risorse publliche rubate.
> Un bandito.


e allora avrebbero dovuto indagarlo, come avviene in normali paesi democratici( in questi giorni continuano a dire che l'Ucraina sia democratica a differenza della Russia...), e nel caso condannarlo così dimissioni e nuove elezioni.
non quella farsa di processo politico postumo in contumacia.
quanto successo è completamente sbagliato


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non credo.
> Dai dati della Global Fire Power
> La Russia è il secondo esercito più forte al mondo.
> L'Ucraina si trova al ventiduesimo posto, l'Italia all'undicesimo.
> ...


Non è tanto una questione di potenza bellica. È che storicamente ci siamo fatti occupare praticamente da chiunque. Di solito accogliamo l invasore a braccia aperte e a capo chino.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ah certo, i consigli del traditore fantoccio di Mosca.
> Che miserabile, se torna in Ucraina gli fanno fare una finaccia in qualche mese.


Se non fa una fine peggiore zelensky prima…


----------



## wildfrank (8 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho notato un aumento vergognoso su tutto. Andare a fare la spesa ora è un salasso. Qua a casa mia siamo passati da circa 100€ a settimana di spesa a 150€. Andavo alla Conad prima e ci vado pure ora e la roba che compro è la stessa sia in quantità che qualità, marchi etc.
> Non parliamo della benzina....


Vogliamo parlare del metano per autotrazione passato in pochi mesi da 1 € al kg a 3.40 in diversi distributori?


----------



## wildfrank (8 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho notato un aumento vergognoso su tutto. Andare a fare la spesa ora è un salasso. Qua a casa mia siamo passati da circa 100€ a settimana di spesa a 150€. Andavo alla Conad prima e ci vado pure ora e la roba che compro è la stessa sia in quantità che qualità, marchi etc.
> Non parliamo della benzina....


Vogliamo parlare del metano per autotrazione passato in pochi mesi da 1 € al kg a 3.40 in diversi distributori?


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare del metano per autotrazione passato in pochi mesi da 1 € al kg a 3.40 in diversi distributori?


prova a rifornirti da pompe di benzina/metano indipendenti, hanno prezzi più bassi rispetto alle catene note


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E infatti mica si biasimano gli ucraini. Fanno bene a combattere se lo ritengono giusto.
> 
> Però si combatte pure avvedutamente. A mio parere la politica di 'sto tizio non è stata proprio cristallina, e mi sembra chiaro che sia arrivato al potere con consenso discutibile.
> 
> ...


Ora capisco il tuo punto e sono d'accordo. Il problema è che l'Ucraina si sarebbe meritata di fare almeno altri 15/20 anni di democrazia (con tutti i pro e contro del caso), quindi anche di cambiare ad ogni elezione governo e passare dal filorusso al filo-usa, al liberale, progressista, reazionario ecc ecc. Purtroppo in quella regione non c'è spazio per l'autodeterminazione, un po' per il nuovo imperialismo russo, un po' per gli affari delle multinazionali occidentali. 

Anche in Vietnam però, nessuno ha mai invocato la resa dei vietcong per la pace, ed i vietnamiti del nord - che sembravano spacciati - sono stati riforniti di armi dai paesi comunisti ed alla fine dopo 20 anni di sanguinosa guerra hanno vinto. Ci sono molte analogie con la situazione che stiamo vivendo, sarebbe molto più facile e soffrirebbero meno persone se gli invasi si arrendessero dopo poco, ma gli umani vogliono essere liberi e soprattutto reagiscono male quando si tocca lo stato-nazione o "il popolo".


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Se l'Italia venisse invasa dai francesi o da chi volete voi e il capo di stato si arrendesse dopo aver perso una sola città vorrei vederlo impiccato in piazza.
> Chiaro che se i russi avessero già conquistato tutto e ci fosse Kiev accerchiata e zero speranze la situazione cambierebbe, ma al momento non mi sento di poter biasimare gli ucraini


Il Pd, come risposta forte a questa invasione terribile, toglierebbe la Nutella dagli scaffali francesi...


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo Bloomberg il 10-11 Marzo si terrà a Versailles una riunione dei capi di Stato UE, per discutere di un piano Marshall energetico. Per la prima volta nella storia UE, tale piano potrebbe essere realizzato attraverso l'emissione di Eurobond
> 
> edit: il pacchetto sarebbe equivalente a 2 triliardi di euro per finanziarie energie rinnovabili e fonti alternative al gas russo. *


Bene ! La non soluzione è mettere altri trilioni che non esistono in natura ok.. solamente che inflazione non passa.. anzi mi pare una supposta questa.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e allora avrebbero dovuto indagarlo, come avviene in normali paesi democratici( in questi giorni continuano a dire che l'Ucraina sia democratica a differenza della Russia...), e nel caso condannarlo così dimissioni e nuove elezioni.
> non quella farsa di processo politico postumo in contumacia.
> quanto successo è completamente sbagliato


L’ucraina democratica è la più grande barzelletta di questi tempi


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*Mattarella:*

*"Si fermino le armi"*


ehm, gliele stiamo dando noi...strano modo di fermarle.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella:
> 
> "Si fermino le armi"*
> 
> ...


Ahahahahahahhaah che degrado


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella:
> 
> "Si fermino le armi"*
> 
> ...


La faccia come il c....Ma non provate schifo per tutta questa gente? Io ormai i politici italiani non li posso proprio più vedere, di qualunque fazione, specialmente dopo che hanno rieletto in massa questo pupazzo.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La faccia come il c....Ma non provate schifo per tutta questa gente? Io ormai i politici italiani non li posso proprio più vedere, di qualunque fazione, specialmente dopo che hanno rieletto in massa questo pupazzo.


ha detto anche che sia giusto pagare i costi delle sanzioni per il baluardo della civiltà...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non credo.
> Dai dati della Global Fire Power
> La Russia è il secondo esercito più forte al mondo.
> L'Ucraina si trova al ventiduesimo posto, l'Italia all'undicesimo.
> ...


Non c'è bisogno di nessun accordo


----------



## Victorss (8 Marzo 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Guardate che la resa non è la soluzione, c'è già stata una rivolta popolare in ucraina quando c'era il governo filorusso, e sparavano sulla folla.
> 
> L'ucraina non vuole essere russa, in nessuno dei casi a costo di prendere le armi come stanno facendo.
> 
> I "filorussi" la maggior parte è gente portata dalla russia, spesso anche carcerati mandati solo a far "casino", non hanno nemmeno un documento e li campa putin.


Eh ma è facile dire determinate cose col sedere degli altri. 
Io ho un conoscente ucraino che ha accompagnato la moglie al confine con la Polonia ed è tornato indietro volontariamente per difendere il suo paese. Non so se sia un bene o un male ma gli Ucraini non si arrenderanno MAI. Piuttosto andranno avanti 10 anni a fare guerriglia di resistenza come i partigiani ma non accetteranno mai di essere schiavizzati dai Russi. Piuttosto si faranno uccidere.
Sono un popolo fiero, tosto, cocciuto è orgoglioso. Non sono mica dei codardi approfittatori come altri popoli.
Mi fa ridere chi non capisce perché zelensky non dichiari la resa, finirebbe impiccato in piazza a Kiev dagli stessi ucraini.


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella:
> 
> "Si fermino le armi"*
> 
> ...



Che pupazzo


----------



## Pungiglione (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella:
> 
> "Si fermino le armi"*
> 
> ...


E il capo delle forze armate dovrebbe essere lui, da costituzione..............


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *La Cina starebbe finalizzando l'acquisizione di una quota significativa nei gigante russi del gas Gazprom e nel produttore di alluminio United Co.
> 
> Fonte: Bloomberg*


Tutto previsto qua dentro


----------



## RickyB83 (8 Marzo 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Non credo.
> Dai dati della Global Fire Power
> La Russia è il secondo esercito più forte al mondo.
> L'Ucraina si trova al ventiduesimo posto, l'Italia all'undicesimo.
> ...



La Germania è sedicesima perché ha un sacco di soldati americani sul suo territorio


----------



## Milo (8 Marzo 2022)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Eh ma è facile dire determinate cose col sedere degli altri.
> Io ho un conoscente ucraino che ha accompagnato la moglie al confine con la Polonia ed è tornato indietro volontariamente per difendere il suo paese. Non so se sia un bene o un male ma gli Ucraini non si arrenderanno MAI. Piuttosto andranno avanti 10 anni a fare guerriglia di resistenza come i partigiani ma non accetteranno mai di essere schiavizzati dai Russi. Piuttosto si faranno uccidere.
> Sono un popolo fiero, tosto, cocciuto è orgoglioso. Non sono mica dei codardi approfittatori come altri popoli.
> Mi fa ridere chi non capisce perché zelensky non dichiari la resa, finirebbe impiccato in piazza a Kiev dagli stessi ucraini.



concordo in pieno, io ci lavoro con questo paese e posso confermati quello che sostieni


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *La Cina starebbe finalizzando l'acquisizione di una quota significativa nei gigante russi del gas Gazprom e nel produttore di alluminio United Co.
> 
> Fonte: Bloomberg*


"Ping il mediatoreh".

Questi stanno approfittando della crisi della Russia per prendersi tutto. A sto punto, se cade Putin, non escludo che possano metterci un fantoccio cinese e la costruzione di laboratori pure lì (e ci manca solo questo). Dio ce ne scambi.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> "Ping il mediatoreh".
> 
> Questi stanno approfittando della crisi della Russia per prendersi tutto. A sto punto, se cade Putin, non escludo che possano metterci un fantoccio cinese e la costruzione di laboratori pure lì (e ci manca solo questo). Dio ce ne scambi.


scampi* .


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> È il disegnato da Putin per diventare il nuovo(?) fantoccio. Grazie al c. che parla così


È sempre stato un fantoccio, anzi il responsabile n1 di questa guerra è lui


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella:
> 
> "Si fermino le armi"*
> 
> ...


Utilità di quest'uomo paragonabile a quella di un sedere senza buco....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

*USA: "I RUSSI ATTACCHERANNO KIEV FRA 24-96 ORE"*


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La faccia come il c....Ma non provate schifo per tutta questa gente? Io ormai i politici italiani non li posso proprio più vedere, di qualunque fazione, specialmente dopo che hanno rieletto in massa questo pupazzo.


Beh sai quando a 80 suonatissimi anni devi scegliere tra il Matta bis e le coperte sulle gambe con rai 1 a palla.....


----------



## carlocarlo (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *USA: "I RUSSI ATTACCHERANNO KIEV FRA 24-96 ORE"*


non lo avrei mai detto!


----------



## Milanoide (8 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare del metano per autotrazione passato in pochi mesi da 1 € al kg a 3.40 in diversi distributori?


Ho un auto a metano di produzione nazionale, anzi no la fanno in Turchia.
Maledetti torinesi!
Sono lontano dai 3,4 euro, al Kg, fortunatamente vicino a uno che lo da. 1,25/kg. Ero abituato a 0,87 circa.
Pensa chi ha appena comprato una Wolkswagen nuova che promuoveva il metano...
Ma resto in zona, perché la media è 2,5/kg


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (8 Marzo 2022)

Ragazzi vi rendo partecipi di questa chicca, che porto dal sempre nel cuore. 
Nel 1990 ben 32 anni fa Dave Mustaine leader dei Megadeth scriveva tale testo (posto la versione tradotta) della canzone "Rust in Peace... Polaris" 

Ditemi voi se non è attuale 

"
Vi faccio tremare, deboli, vi rannicchiate impauriti. Sono il vostro re,
sulla terra, sul mare e nell’aria
Immenso nella mia circonferenza,
sto in piedi perfettamente
Sono un assassino nucleare, sono Polaris
Sono pronto ad esplodere
al tocco di un bottone Il mio sistema è bloccato da dei militari ingordi
Io regno sulla terra, nell’aria e sull’acqua
Giudicando l’umanità
I venti scorrono dalle budella dell’inferno
Solo il tempo dirà
se vi daremo un avvertimento
Satana gira la sua orrenda testa,
per sputare nel vento

Io spargo la malattia come un cane
Scarica la mia carica esplosiva
ad un miglio di altezza
Un aria di morte che sa di uova marce combatte con le tue narici
Lanciate Polaris,
la fine non ci spaventa
Quando tutto avrà fine
I guerrafondai arrugginiranno tutti in pace

Le corazze delle bombe
sono riempite fino all’orlo
La sopravvivenza è solo uno stupido capriccio
I leader mondiali vendono missili a poco
Il tuo stomaco si rivolta, la tua carne trema

Io regno sulla terra, nell’aria e sull’acqua
Giudicando l’umanità
I venti scorrono dalle budella dell’inferno
Solo il tempo dirà se vi daremo un avvertimento

Vescovo dell’olocausto, fuoco dal mare
L’inverno nucleare sparge la malattia
Il giorno del conflitto finale
Tutti pagano il prezzo
La terza guerra mondiale
Stupra la pace, prende la vita
Tornando all’inizio, parla della parte
Quando la terra era fredda come il ghiaccio
C’è uno sgomento totale mentre il sole se ne va E i giorni diventano neri come la notte

Sradicamento della Terra
La popolazione ama Polaris"


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

SALVINI CONTESTATO IN POLONIA..IL SINDACO DELLA CITTA' AL CONFINE CON L'UKRAINA "IO NON LA RICEVO"


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Utilità di quest'uomo paragonabile a quella di un sedere senza buco....


È un grande presidente cit.


----------



## livestrong (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".
> 
> Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
> "La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."
> ...


Finora mi son astenuto dal commentare perché credo le dinamiche precise di questo attacco probabilmente non si conosceranno mai. Ognuno può avere le use idee, per carità, ma sta di fatto che Cina e USA oggi mi sembrano le due nazioni che più hanno da guadagnare da questa guerra. Due lati della stessa medaglia, della stessa voglia di espansionismo egotistico.

Le dichiarazioni di zelensky sono preoccupanti. Peraltro da quando è iniziata l'invasione è stato lui spesso ad alzare i toni.

Al netto di tutto, chiunque può capire i motivi che lo spingono a dire certe cose. Allo stesso modo, chiunque può anche capire perché le sue grida di aiuto, non possano né debbano portare a ulteriori coinvolgimenti della NATO. 

Ogni giorno tutti noi vediamo immagini raccapriccianti, immagini proprie di ogni guerra. Da qui a dimenticarsi però l'istinto di sopravvivenza in nome del politically correct ce ne passa. Ricordiamoci che l'ideale per cui si sceglie di sacrificare la propria vita, spinti da nobili intenti, sta anche alla base del nazionalismo e delle guerre stesse. Dulce et decorum est...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SALVINI CONTESTATO IN POLONIA..IL SINDACO DELLA CITTA' AL CONFINE CON L'UKRAINA "IO NON LA RICEVO"



Contestato da un gruppetto di italiani


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SALVINI CONTESTATO IN POLONIA..IL SINDACO DELLA CITTA' AL CONFINE CON L'UKRAINA "IO NON LA RICEVO"


Ben gli sta a sto pagliaccio. Ha distrutto la destra italiana, non lo perdonerò mai.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (8 Marzo 2022)

Comunque, per farsi un'idea un po' più ampia della faccenda, consiglio a tutti (TUTTI) di seguire il prof. Orsini, cercando di tenere la linea di pensiero il più neutrale possibile, anche perchè ha un modo di porsi che mi fa venire voglia di prenderlo a pugni dopo due minuti  .


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> SALVINI CONTESTATO IN POLONIA..IL SINDACO DELLA CITTA' AL CONFINE CON L'UKRAINA "IO NON LA RICEVO"



Il sindaco della città Wojciech Bakun ha prima ringraziato l'Italia e poi ha mostrato una maglietta con il volto di Putin e rivolgendosi a Salvini ha detto: "Io non la ricevo, venga con me al confine a condannarlo".

Che vergogna


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Vogliamo parlare del metano per autotrazione passato in pochi mesi da 1 € al kg a 3.40 in diversi distributori?


Oggi ho visto il gasolio alla pompa sopra la benzina
2,087 il gasolio e 2,050 la benzina


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È un grande presidente cit.


Utile, carismatico e di parola


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Utile, carismatico e di parola


Lo vedrei bene al posto di scaroni


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Contestato da un gruppetto di italiani


Andava in giro con la felpa di Putin 'sto qui.
E ancora pensa che il tempo cancelli le menghiate che ha detto o fatto.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (8 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Il sindaco della città Wojciech Bakun ha prima ringraziato l'Italia e poi ha mostrato una maglietta con il volto di Putin e rivolgendosi a Salvini ha detto: "Io non la ricevo, venga con me al confine a condannarlo".
> 
> Che vergogna


Ci è andato apposta i contenuti sono un optional ormai bisogna solo apparire far vedere che esisti


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che pupazzo



E qualcuno vorrebbe fare la guerra e difendere il suolo itagliano con questo.

Stendiamo i tappeti rossi a chi ci sperona le motovedette e poi si deve andare al fronte con gli occhi iniettati di sangue per altri.

Ma per favore.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

RonaldBelfordScott ha scritto:


> Il sindaco della città Wojciech Bakun ha prima ringraziato l'Italia e poi ha mostrato una maglietta con il volto di Putin e rivolgendosi a Salvini ha detto: "Io non la ricevo, venga con me al confine a condannarlo".
> 
> Che vergogna


Che buffone mamma mia


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io credo che in molti di voi non stiano centrando un punto fondamentale.
> Quando qualcuno ti invade da fuori, può essere pure Davide contro Golia, ma ti scatta qualcosa e in moltissimi, anche i più "pavidi", hanno un sussulto d'orgoglio, si armano e partono.
> La storia umana è costellata di avvenimenti simili, sono pochissimi i popoli che, pur in inferiorità schiacciante, abbiano deciso di arrendersi senza sparare un colpo (un esempio, se volete: la Danimarca nel 1940 davanti alle armate hitleriane, che minacciarono apertamente di radere al suolo l'intero paese: li però si trattava di popoli etnicamente gemelli, ai danesi non spiaceva tantissimo la dominazione tedesca...).
> E sono molti anche quelli che con il proprio coraggio hanno fatto la differenza tra vittoria e sconfitta, pur condannati a perdere una battaglia: che senso aveva per gli spartani resistere alle termopili? Ma lo hanno fatto e hanno conquistato tempo fondamentale per la vittoria di una grecia che teoricamente non aveva speranze contro il gigante persiano.
> ...


Parlando di storia vicina a noi, basta ricordare che le quattro giornate della liberazione di Napoli nel 1943 sono state condotte dalla società civile, con l'appoggio logistico dei pochi militari rimasti, e riuscirono a sconfiggere e cacciare addirittura la Wehrmacht nazista.

La storia contemporanea ci insegna che le invasioni falliscono spesso, oppure hanno breve durata, se non c'è l'appoggio di buona parte della società civile (hai citato il caso giusto della Danimarca, ma sempre nella WW2 anche in Romania e Austria successe la stessa cosa).

Io credo che i vertici del Cremlino pensassero di trovare appoggio nella società ucraina, che questi avrebbero decapitato il governo e cacciato il filo europeo Zelensky, lasciando via libera a Putin per instaurare un governo fantoccio diretto da Mosca (ovvero riportare indietro l'orologio al 2013). Invece si sono trovati una nazione contro, si sono impantanati in una guerra lunga e difficile. Anche in caso di eventuale occupazione russa la gestione sarebbe molto molto difficile a questo punto, perchè la resistenza non finirebbe anche in caso di armistizio e Mosca si troverebbe a dover imporre uno stato di polizia destinato a fallire nel lungo periodo.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (8 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Ci è andato apposta i contenuti sono un optional ormai bisogna solo apparire far vedere che esisti


si, ormai se non metti la fotina su IG, FB o altro non esiste il fatto....
in ogni caso lui contenuti da offrire ne ha ben pochi


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Lo vedrei bene al posto di scaroni


Se ti dico dove lo vedrei bene io mi bannano per 18 anni


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> traditore di cosa esattamente ?
> c'è una legge ucraina che vieta di avere una politica estera vicina alla Russia ?
> risulta un referendum popolare in tal senso ?
> tra l'altro non sarebbe neanche peggiorato il paese rispetto a ciò che è stato dal 2014 ad oggi.
> ...


certo che a dribblare la propaganda occidentale (sempre intesa in senso molto largo chiaramente) siete dei fenomeni, ma quando si tratta di propaganda filorussa ve le bevete proprio TUTTE.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> certo che a dribblare la propaganda occidentale (sempre intesa in senso molto largo chiaramente) siete dei fenomeni, ma quando si tratta di propaganda filorussa ve le bevete proprio TUTTE.


non c'è nessuna propaganda, il colpo di stato è stato fomentato dall'esterno (esattamente come in altre nazioni ex sovietiche di recentee) e ci sono pure le nazionalità dei mercenari che hanno sparato da edifici in alto attorno per scaturire l'escalation che non serviva minimanente a Yanukovic
questo è stato "il punto di non ritorno", da allora subito gli occidentali hanno preteso di farlo fuori
senza quei morti starebbero ancora in piazza Maidan a bere la zuppa e bruciare copertoni per scaldarsi...


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mattarella:
> 
> "Si fermino le armi"*
> 
> ...


le armi che stiamo dando noi hanno le gambe ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> certo che a dribblare la propaganda occidentale (sempre intesa in senso molto largo chiaramente) siete dei fenomeni, ma quando si tratta di propaganda filorussa ve le bevete proprio TUTTE.


Pensa che stanno per passare a una rete internet chiusa (RuNet) ma per qualche motivo hanno creduto alla smentita di Mosca. Ed invece stanno veramente mettendo su la rete privata.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> le armi che stiamo dando noi hanno le gambe ?


Ma no, hanno caricatori pieni di senso civico e altruismo, non servono per uccidere


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi rendo partecipi di questa chicca, che porto dal sempre nel cuore.
> Nel 1990 ben 32 anni fa Dave Mustaine leader dei Megadeth scriveva tale testo (posto la versione tradotta) della canzone "Rust in Peace... Polaris"


Ma Dave Mustaine è Putin!



Comunque ricordo che Putin non voleva un golpe della società. Voleva proprio un golpe dei militari facendo affidamento sui noti attriti tra militari e Zelensky che usa battaglioni praticamente privati come l'Azov e recentemente l'armata dei quaranta ladroni scarcerati.
Il fatto è che la fazione dei militari è ugualmente russofoba quindi non c'è stato il golpe. Sono anche europofobi (più dei polacchi) e filoamericani: il deputato ucraino che ha ordinato il fuoco d'artiglieria per uccidere tre giornalisti era un ufficiale di basso livello ma il partito di Poroshenko lo ha candidato e una volta eletto lo ha messo come responsabile dei rapporti con l'Italia.


----------



## Devil man (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bravi dai, meno male che ci siete voi.
> Combattete, dato che siamo scarsi non vi serviamo.


questo non sa che gli Italiani (Alpini) addestrano l'esercito Americano dei paracadutisti Airborne

Non sa che il *Mangusta è* l'elicottero da combattimento più usato dagli americani è di fabbricazione Italiana e da le piste all'Apache e al Cobra

non sa che abbiamo inventanto anche il *Centauro II* uno dei caccia carri più potenti e voloci al mondo

l'Ucraina che cosa sa di noi? niente... deve stare solo zitto


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Comunque Salveenee sta facendo esattamente quello che hanno fatto M5S e altri. Lo fa solo in maniera stucchevole e bambinesca.

Chiunque tocchi il PD cessa di esistere.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi rendo partecipi di questa chicca, che porto dal sempre nel cuore.
> Nel 1990 ben 32 anni fa Dave Mustaine leader dei Megadeth scriveva tale testo (posto la versione tradotta) della canzone "Rust in Peace... Polaris"
> 
> Ditemi voi se non è attuale
> ...


mitico, cosa hai tirato fuori. Per me il più bell'album metal di sempre


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

USA VERSO IL BAN TOTALE DELL IMPORT DI GAS E PETROLIO NEI CONFRONTI DELLA RUSSIA. A BREVE DISCORSO DI BIDEN


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> USA VERSO IL BAN TOTALE DELL IMPORT DI GAS E PETROLIO NEI CONFRONTI DELLA RUSSIA. A BREVE DISCORSO DI BIDEN



Non so perché, ma a breve succederà qualcosa in Venezuela.

Non so, un malore a Maduro, roba del genere.


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so perché, ma a breve succederà qualcosa in Venezuela.
> 
> Non so, un malore a Maduro, roba del genere.


Qualche giorno fa una delegazione USA ci è andata a parlare per convincerlo a recidere ogni legame con Putin.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> questo non sa che gli Italiani (Alpini) addestrano l'esercito Americano dei paracadutisti Airborne
> 
> Non sa che il *Mangusta è* l'elicottero da combattimento più usato dagli americani è di fabbricazione Italiana e da le piste all'Apache e al Cobra
> 
> ...


Proprio qualche giorno fa ho visto un post sul profilo Instagram ufficiale della us army di addestramenti congiunti sulle Alpi tra il terzo reggimento Alpini e appunto gli airborne per simulare “artic condition”.
Poi se parli di ingegneria e industria bellica, penso siamo secondi a pochi. Basti pensare che Beretta fornisce pistole per gli eserciti di mezzo mondo è ha una partnership con l’esercito usa per il fucili d’assalto di ultima generazione.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Qualche giorno fa una delegazione USA ci è andata a parlare per convincerlo a recidere ogni legame con Putin.



Ma non mi dire. Che coincidenza, allora sono proprio fortunato.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Marzo 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> sfiga ? tipo quella del pangolino ?


Sei un genio!


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> USA VERSO IL BAN TOTALE DELL IMPORT DI GAS E PETROLIO NEI CONFRONTI DELLA RUSSIA. A BREVE DISCORSO DI BIDEN


Se lo impongono a paesi come Germania o Italia è tosta perché non credo che verrà accettato, quanto meno non prima di aver trovato soluzioni alternative.
Mò vediamo quanto è grande l'Europa dei migliori....


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se lo impongono a paesi come Germania o Italia è tosta perché non credo che verrà accettato, quanto meno non prima di aver trovato soluzioni alternative.
> Mò vediamo quanto è grande l'Europa dei migliori....


No hanno deciso di fare da soli perché la Germania si era opposta.


----------



## Milanoide (8 Marzo 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi vi rendo partecipi di questa chicca, che porto dal sempre nel cuore.
> Nel 1990 ben 32 anni fa Dave Mustaine leader dei Megadeth scriveva tale testo (posto la versione tradotta) della canzone "Rust in Peace... Polaris"
> 
> Ditemi voi se non è attuale
> ...


Pochi anni prima, quando uscì Russians di Sting, polemicone col prof comunistone sulla inopportuna supposizione che i russi potessero avere sentimenti verso i propri figli diversi da quelli degli occidentali.
Ma se sei indottrinato e vivi nel terrore della ghepeu...


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> questo non sa che gli Italiani (Alpini) addestrano l'esercito Americano dei paracadutisti Airborne
> 
> Non sa che il *Mangusta è* l'elicottero da combattimento più usato dagli americani è di fabbricazione Italiana e da le piste all'Apache e al Cobra
> 
> ...


Ma che deve sapere sto popolo di grezzi e contadini..sono quanto di più distante da noi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Ucraina, Zelensky denuncia: promesse non mantenute dall’Occidente​"Stiamo ascoltando promesse da tredici giorni. 13 giorni in cui ci viene detto che saremo aiutati in cielo,che ci verranno consegnati aerei. Ma la responsabilità di questo è anche di chi in occidente non ha preso una decisione in ben 13 giorni,di tutti coloro che non hanno protetto i cieli ucraini dagli assassini russi”


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ucraina, Zelensky denuncia: promesse non mantenute dall’Occidente​"Stiamo ascoltando promesse da tredici giorni. 13 giorni in cui ci viene detto che saremo aiutati in cielo,che ci verranno consegnati aerei. Ma la responsabilità di questo è anche di chi in occidente non ha preso una decisione in ben 13 giorni,di tutti coloro che non hanno protetto i cieli ucraini dagli assassini russi”


Purtroppo è possibile che lo abbiano preso in giro, spingendolo a mantenere le posizioni occidentaliste, sentendosi dire di avere le spalle coperte.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

*Gli Stati Uniti bloccano le importazioni di petrolio, gas e carbone dalla Russia. Annuncio a breve (Bloomberg)

edit: anche il Regno Unito dovrebbe imporre lo stesso ban*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Gli Stati Uniti bloccano le importazioni di petrolio, gas e carbone dalla Russia. Annuncio a breve (Bloomberg)*



c'è da dire che non impatta tanto, gli USA importano poco dalla Russia


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Gli Stati Uniti bloccano le importazioni di petrolio, gas e carbone dalla Russia. Annuncio a breve (Bloomberg)
> 
> edit: anche il Regno Unito dovrebbe imporre lo stesso ban*


Siamo nell’ordine di pochi punti percentuali. Tuttavia se dovesse farlo l’Europa ci costerebbe più che una guerra vera e propria, a questo punto sono sempre più per un intervento armato in Ucraina


----------



## joker07 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Gli Stati Uniti bloccano le importazioni di petrolio, gas e carbone dalla Russia. Annuncio a breve (Bloomberg)
> 
> edit: anche il Regno Unito dovrebbe imporre lo stesso ban*


Il Regno Unito da dove importa le sue materie prime ? E paesi come Francia e Spagna ?


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è possibile che lo abbiano preso in giro, spingendolo a mantenere le posizioni occidentaliste, sentendosi dire di avere le spalle coperte.


Chiaramente un fesso e non ha ancora capito che lo hanno mandato al massacro proprio perché non è capace di fare altro che l'attore coraggioso.
Guerra aerea significa partecipazione attiva, adesso il gioco dell'UE e di tutto il meraviglioso mondo occidentale è quello di farli resistere il più possibile in modo che le sanzioni possano andare avanti e i rifugiati possano spostarsi in Europa, li stanno praticamente spolpando di cittadini facendo credere al mondo che qui raggiungeranno la salvezza, così da uscirne vincitori e con un paese bello ripulito dove poter sciacallare una volta che la Russia sarà affondata (o quanto meno in parte).
E ve lo ripeto, i peggiori cattivi in questa vicenda sono quelli che non stanno combattendo e che splendono dietro ad una scrivania e hanno fatto tante valutazioni prima, che sapevano bene dell'attacco già da mesi (pensate a Sassoli e le robe che sapeva quando parlava di disuguaglianze e cose simili), ma che hanno fatto finta di trovarsi il cattivo alle porte di Kiev da un momento all'altro prima di poterlo sanzionare o accogliere i tanto attesi rifugiati che sì, sono forza lavoro ma sono anche propaganda spiccia, tante belle storie, tanto nulla, tanta Europa e intanto quelli si fanno ammazzare perché sono nazionalisti, duri ma in questo caso poco furbi o giostrati a dovere, una guerra dove tutti parlano di nemico e nessuno lo combatte sul campo è una guerra ben voluta da tutti, più va avanti più si attivano i corridoi umanitari, più si attiva il green, il progresso, il sussistenzialismo estremo, sono bravi perché da una parte hanno bacchettato e bacchettano col green pass ma poi dall'altra risplendono e portano la gente in piazza con le bandiere ucraine, c'è una informazione talmente incanalata che fa spavento, buoni e cattivi, guerra e accoglienza, non c'è pace e ti devi schierare dalla parte giusta o hai perso la guerra anche tu, sociale e istituzionale, perché Putin è il nemico del mondo e te lo stanno servendo su un piatto d'argento.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

joker07 ha scritto:


> Il Regno Unito da dove importa le sue materie prime ? E paesi come Francia e Spagna ?



I paesi da te elencati sono poco dipendenti dalla Russia. Il Regno Unito ha una decente produzione di petrolio e importa tanto dalla Norvegia. La Francia ha una elevata produzione con energia nucleare e anche la Spagna ha poca dipendenza dalla Russia. I paesi più dipendenti in termini assoluti sono Germania e Italia e in termini percentuali i paesi dell' Est con alcuni paesi che arrivano al 100% delle forniture di gas dalla Russia come i paesi baltici, la Slovacchia ecc..


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*Blinken ci prova ancora:*

*"L'Europa si liberi dalla dipendenza energetica dalla Russia, la usano come arma"*


faremmo notte commentando questo...


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> I paesi da te elencati sono poco dipendenti dalla Russia. Il Regno Unito ha una decente produzione di petrolio e importa tanto dalla Norvegia. La Francia ha una elevata produzione con energia nucleare e anche la Spagna ha poca dipendenza dalla Russia. I paesi più dipendenti in termini assoluti sono Germania e Italia e in termini percentuali i paesi dell' Est con alcuni paesi che arrivano al 100% delle forniture di gas dalla Russia come i paesi baltici, la Slovacchia ecc..


Qui viene spiegato bene


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*Xi Jinping il moderato con Macron e Scholz:*

*"Massima moderazione in Ucraina.
La Cina deplora profondamente la guerra e sostiene il rispetto della sovranità e integrità di tutti i Paesi, ma anche le legittime preoccupazioni in materia di sicurezza

Tutti gli sforzi per una soluzione pacifica dovrebbero essere supportati.
Bocciamo le sanzioni che avranno un impatto negativo, perché risultano dannose per tutte le parti.*

* La Cina apprezza gli sforzi di mediazione profusi nella crisi in Ucraina da Francia e Germania ed è disposta a mantenere il coordinamento con i due Paesi più Unione Europea."*


Xi coordinatore mondiale di pace e moderazione **


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è possibile che lo abbiano preso in giro, spingendolo a mantenere le posizioni occidentaliste, sentendosi dire di avere le spalle coperte.


La prima reazione è quella vera. Gli hanno detto non faremo niente, poi hanno raccontato la storiella di armi e volontari che facevano guadagnare tempo mentre i russi morivano di fame.
Attenzione anche a quelli che sono entrati in ritardo sul carrozzone delle sanzioni tipo i paesi arabi (gli Emirati sul voto precedente dove avevano la commissione di turno votarono a favore dei russi) e di Israele.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Blinken ci prova ancora:
> 
> "L'Europa si liberi dalla dipendenza energetica dalla Russia, la usano come arma"*
> 
> ...


A prescindere dalla situazione non bisogna mai dipendere da un singolo stato.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Xi Jinping il moderato con Macron e Scholz:*
> 
> *"Massima moderazione in Ucraina.
> La Cina deplora profondamente la guerra e sostiene il rispetto della sovranità e integrità di tutti i Paesi, ma anche le legittime preoccupazioni in materia di sicurezza
> ...



Tradotto: io ho già comprato tutto quello che mi serve in Russia, ora fate la pace prima che gli usa vengano a fare i saldi in Europa


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> A prescindere dalla situazione non bisogna mai dipendere da un singolo stato.


infatti non dipendiamo solo da loro, il problema è che gli altri tutti insieme non possono sopperire


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (8 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non so perché, ma a breve succederà qualcosa in Venezuela.
> 
> Non so, un malore a Maduro, roba del genere.


come sei malizioso


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*Putin firma la legge votata dalla Duma per le misure urgenti.

tra le varie cose:*

*-aumento salario minimo

-sussidi per famiglie a basso reddito non più fino a 7 anni dei figli ma a 16 anni

-blocco ispezioni e controlli fiscali nelle piccole medie aziende e aziende di telecomunicazioni

-restrizione esportazione prodotti farmaceutici

-maggiori liberalizzazioni del mercato interno

-taglio burocrazia per studenti russi che studiavano all'università all'estero e sono tornati*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Scusa ma cosa vuol dire complotto? Complotto doveva essere anche il Covid uscito da laboratorio. Ieri il preside dell’AIFA (non Giggino lo scoreggione) dopo quasi tre anni ha dichiarato che aumentano gli indizi relativi alla fuga del virus da un laboratorio
> 
> Quindi cos’è in pratica un complotto? È ciò che non fa comodo a chi detta le regole. Poi, ovvio, solo i ritardati veri possono credere a robe tipo 5G e menate varie. Ma quelli non sono manco complotto
> 
> Il “complottista” dei giorni nostri molto spesso è solo uno che si è informato di più e che prova a ragionare


 noma che dici, "ha stato il pipistrelloh "


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin firma la legge votata dalla Duma per le misure urgenti.
> 
> tra le varie cose:*
> 
> ...


wow che benefattore! un vero filantropo


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Xi Jinping il moderato con Macron e Scholz:*
> 
> *"Massima moderazione in Ucraina.
> La Cina deplora profondamente la guerra e sostiene il rispetto della sovranità e integrità di tutti i Paesi, ma anche le legittime preoccupazioni in materia di sicurezza
> ...



"Ah, dimenticavo ... vi incoraggio anche ad aumentare i posti letto in terapia intensiva."


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*l'82enne Pelosi si dice pronta:*

*"La Camera Usa andrà avanti con il provvedimento sul bando alle importazioni di petrolio dalla Russia, che il presidente americano Joe Biden deve annunciare tra circa un'ora."*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin firma la legge votata dalla Duma per le misure urgenti.
> 
> tra le varie cose:*
> 
> ...



comunque Putin sta seguendo alla lettera il manuale del giovane Dittatore. Prima invasione per proteggere i russi e de-nazificare l'Ucraina, poi censura, poi di fronte all'imminente collasso economico mancette di qua e di là d'urgenza (che faranno ben poco visto che l'economia russa si sgretolerà nei prossimi mesi).


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Blinken ci prova ancora:
> 
> "L'Europa si liberi dalla dipendenza energetica dalla Russia, la usano come arma"*
> 
> ...



I soliti ameriCANI.
Facile per loro "boicottare" e fare a meno del gas della Russia.

Noi cagnolini europei dobbiamo sempre eseguire gli ordini di queste  ,andando sempre a prenderlo in quel posto.

P.S Persino la Bulgaria ha alzato la testa...
Il loro primo ministro : "Sosteniamo pienamente le sanzioni esistenti ma non possiamo permetterci di fermare le importazioni di petrolio e gas"
Noi invece obbediremo al padrone.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque Putin sta seguendo alla lettera il manuale del giovane Dittatore. Prima invasione per proteggere i russi e de-nazificare l'Ucraina, poi censura, poi di fronte all'imminente collasso economico mancette di qua e di là d'urgenza (che faranno ben poco visto che l'economia russa si sgretolerà nei prossimi mesi).


in Europa si mantengono le famiglie con figli fino a che non vanno all'università...non è che siano cose strane i sussidi
così come il salario minimo che vari governi aumentano


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Europa si mantengono le famiglie con figli fino a che non vanno all'università...non è che siano cose strane i sussidi
> così come il salario minimo che vari governi aumentano



si ma certo, ma è il contentino per il popolo. Il Rubblo si è dimezzato di valore in pochi giorno, qualsiasi cosa importata costerà il doppio, l'economia da +5/6% previsti farà -10%. Insomma, i russi saranno più poveri e isolati, nonostante le mancette


----------



## vota DC (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> comunque Putin sta seguendo alla lettera il manuale del giovane Dittatore. Prima invasione per proteggere i russi e de-nazificare l'Ucraina, poi censura, poi di fronte all'imminente collasso economico mancette di qua e di là d'urgenza (che faranno ben poco visto che l'economia russa si sgretolerà nei prossimi mesi).


Macché mancetta, le prime due sono dittatoriali, ma la "mancetta" è un provvedimento simile a quello preso da Usa e paesi seri. In Italia hanno dato un bonus centone (una volta tanto.... infatti è successo una volta e basta) a infermieri che sono stati in zona covid mentre negli Usa una aggiunta mensile di 600 dollari al reddito.....e i giornali italiani attaccavano Trump che osava dare solo 600 dollari a persona di aiuti!


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I soliti ameriCANI.
> Facile per loro "boicottare" e fare a meno del gas della Russia.
> 
> Noi cagnolini europei dobbiamo sempre eseguire gli ordini di queste  ,andando sempre a prenderlo in quel posto.
> ...



Ma da gente che ha invaso stati sovrani con pretesti idioti, foraggiato alcune delle dittature più brutali del secolo scorso, fomentato ad arte rivoluzioni civili e deposto presidenti legittimamente eletti sostituendoli con spietati assassini cosa si pretende?

L' Italia dalla fine della prima repubblica è semplicemente appiattita sulle posizioni Atlantiste, anche a costo di andare contro i propri interessi. Siamo solo un vaso di coccio tra vasi di ferro.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma certo, ma è il contentino per il popolo. Il Rubblo si è dimezzato di valore in pochi giorno, qualsiasi cosa importata costerà il doppio, l'economia da +5/6% previsti farà -10%. Insomma, i russi saranno più poveri e isolati, nonostante le mancette


è il minimo che può fare adesso, ma verranno sicuramente altre misure.
non è che può stare a guardare mentre fanno la gara alle restrizioni quotidiane.
peraltro, per come stanno con la bava alla bocca certi occidentali, ho serissimi dubbi che firmando un accordo di pace sparirebbero tutte le restrizioni quindi non basterebbe neanche fermarsi
può solo raggiungere l'obiettivo militare dal suo punto di vista e limitare i danni interni con forze proprie e mercati alternativi


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*Il Pentagono stima che siano morti tra i 2.000 e i 4.000 soldati russi nelle quasi due settimane di invasione in Ucraina.*


----------



## Blackstripedheart (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> I soliti ameriCANI.
> Facile per loro "boicottare" e fare a meno del gas della Russia.
> 
> Noi cagnolini europei dobbiamo sempre eseguire gli ordini di queste  ,andando sempre a prenderlo in quel posto.
> ...


In realtà gli USA si rendono perfettamente conto che non tutti gli alleati possono onorare le sanzioni. Biden lo sta dicendo ora.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Il Pentagono stima che siano morti tra i 2.000 e i 4.000 soldati russi nelle quasi due settimane di invasione in Ucraina.*



E Ucraini quanti?? Il Pentagono , ormai abituato a fare figure di cioccolato, si è alla fine sostituito alla questura di Genova...


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E Ucraini quanti?? Il Pentagono , ormai abituato a fare figure di cioccolato, si è alla fine sostituito alla questura di Genova...


pensa che Zelensky dopo una settimana parlava di diecimila morti russi in diretta...si sparano numeri all'asta
quanti civili sono stati ammazzati da non saper usare un fucile però dopo due settimane ancora ce lo deve dire
non a chiacchiere, veramente

a questo punto meglio che nessuno dica niente, tanto non sono credibili


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pensa che Zelensky dopo una settimana parlava di diecimila morti russi...si sparano numeri all'asta


È impossibile sapere la verità visto che i russi cremano sul posto i loro cadaveri e non chiedono indietro le loro salme in mano all Ukraina , cosa che costringe gli ukraini a seppellirle loro


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pensa che Zelensky dopo una settimana parlava di diecimila morti russi in diretta...si sparano numeri all'asta
> quanti civili sono stati ammazzati da non saper usare un fucile però dopo due settimane ancora ce lo deve dire
> non a chiacchiere, veramente
> 
> a questo punto meglio che nessuno dica niente, tanto non sono credibili


I numeri ucraini sono propaganda di guerra, così come lo sono i numeri pubblicati dai russi. La valutazione del pentagono è quella più vicina alla realtà.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

tra un pò i russi si accorgeranno che disastro ha combinato il loro presidente

sono sicuro che tra un pò diranno che era meglio avere i "missili nato puntati" che un disastro economico senza precedenti..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Blackstripedheart ha scritto:


> In realtà gli USA si rendono perfettamente conto che non tutti gli alleati possono onorare le sanzioni. Biden lo sta dicendo ora.



Che ha detto di preciso verso i partner europei ?


----------



## sunburn (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Insomma, i russi saranno più poveri e isolati, nonostante le mancette


Questa sarebbe un'arma a doppio taglio perché potrebbe cementare l'opinione pubblica russa intorno a Putin. "Occidente cattivo, io vi ho dato un sacco di soldi ecc". Penso che il provvedimento sia funzionale anche a questo, come i "corridoi umanitari" con sbocco in Russia e Bielorussia servivano a vendere la storiella degli ucraini che si rifugiano in Russia e Bielorussia per scappare dai "nazisti" ucraini.


----------



## Alkampfer (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tra un pò i russi si accorgeranno che disastro ha combinato il loro presidente
> 
> sono sicuro che tra un pò diranno che era meglio avere i "missili nato puntati" che un disastro economico senza precedenti..


alla fine è come decidere se morire in fretta o lentamente. meglio in fretta.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> pensa che Zelensky dopo una settimana parlava di diecimila morti russi in diretta...si sparano numeri all'asta
> quanti civili sono stati ammazzati da non saper usare un fucile però dopo due settimane ancora ce lo deve dire
> non a chiacchiere, veramente
> 
> a questo punto meglio che nessuno dica niente, tanto non sono credibili



Gli Americani sono dei maestri nella propaganda. Se non vincono le guerre, ti servono la loro narrazione che diviene automaticamente verità annunciata urbi et orbi al mondo intero grazie ai mass media.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è possibile che lo abbiano preso in giro, spingendolo a mantenere le posizioni occidentaliste, sentendosi dire di avere le spalle coperte.


Ha avuto anche troppo dai. Che si arrangi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> E Ucraini quanti?? Il Pentagono , ormai abituato a fare figure di cioccolato, si è alla fine sostituito alla questura di Genova...



Parole parole paroleeeee...cantava Mina.
Il numero dei morti non lo saprà ne Mosca,ne Kiev ne tantomeno il Pentagono.


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

BIDEN: BLOCCHIAMO L IMPORT DI GAS E PETROLIO RUSSI


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*Biden in diretta:*

*"Capisco gli alleati che non possono unirsi sul petrolio e gas russo"*


chissà se Mattarella ha già dato l'assenso per portarci al baratro..."farà male ma schiena dritta"


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden in diretta:*
> 
> *"Capisco gli alleati che non possono unirsi sul petrolio e gas russo"*
> 
> ...


"Non blocchi il gas e il petrolio russo, ti ammali, mori"


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Parole parole paroleeeee...cantava Mina.
> Il numero dei morti non lo saprà ne Mosca,ne Kiev ne tantomeno il Pentagono.


Sui morti impossibile sapere la verità ora, sui mezzi distrutti di ambo le parti consiglio il canale Twitter Oryx.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

*Biden: "Sfruttiamo questa occasione per dare il via alla rivoluzione ecologica. Che sia di incentivo."*


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Sfruttiamo questa occasione per dare il via alla rivoluzione ecologica. Che sia di incentivo."*



Ahahahah mi stavo chiedendo, leggendo le dichiarazioni di Kebabbanoglu, chi fosse più idiota di lui... L' ho trovato ahahah


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Sfruttiamo questa occasione per dare il via alla rivoluzione ecologica. Che sia di incentivo."*



Aridaje con le albe della nuova era.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> tra un pò i russi si accorgeranno che disastro ha combinato il loro presidente
> 
> sono sicuro che tra un pò diranno che era meglio avere i "missili nato puntati" che un disastro economico senza precedenti..


Ho i miei dubbi che succeda..


----------



## Blackstripedheart (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Che ha detto di preciso verso i partner europei ?


Ha detto che c'è completa unione con gli alleati, che gli USA coordineranno l'approvvigionamento di armi ed aiuti umanitari in Ucraina. Gli USA proteggeranno i Paesi confinanti con l'Ucraina. USA ed alleati lavoreranno insieme in direzione di una maggiore indipendenza energetica. Gli USA useranno le loro riserve e pomperanno più petrolio. In futuro gli USA lavoreranno per promuovere fonti energetiche alternative. Gli USA continueranno con sanzioni mai viste alla Russia che potrà anche conquistare città ma non riuscirà a controllare il Paese.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ho i miei dubbi che succeda..



Qualcuno crede il pensiero di Putin morirebbe con lui.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno crede il pensiero di Putin morirebbe con lui.


Non è solo questo. Non credo semplicemente che le coscienze dei russi si sveglino. Sono un popolo molto particolare


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non è solo questo. Non credo semplicemente che le coscienze dei russi si sveglino. Sono un popolo molto particolare



Ai Russi forse la democrazia, almeno come la intendiamo noi, non interessa più di tanto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Sfruttiamo questa occasione per dare il via alla rivoluzione ecologica. Che sia di incentivo."*


Era qualcosa da fare gia 10-15 anni fa, o perlomeno dopo l'invasione della Crimea, almeno qui in Europa la classe politica ha fallito alla grande. Sia per motivi geostrategici che per motivi ecologici era assolutamente da fare. Ora é tardi, non puoi cambiare le fonti d'energia da un giorno al altro. Sono progetti tutto fuorche semplici.

Nel caso dei USA invece temo che non si possa parlare di rivoluzione ecologica ma piutosto di rivoluzione Fracking.


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

MINISTRO CINGOLANI: IN 24-30 MESI INDIPENDENTI DAL GAS RUSSO


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Biden: "Sfruttiamo questa occasione per dare il via alla rivoluzione ecologica. Che sia di incentivo."*


Non sarebbe nemmeno male come cosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

*Una edizione di "Bella ciao" sarà il nuovo inno della resistenza ucraina.
La cantante folk ucraina, Khrystyna Soloviy, ha riadattato il canto partigiano al contesto del conflitto in Ucraina.*


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Una edizione di "Bella ciao" sarà il nuovo inno della resistenza ucraina.
> La cantante folk ucraina, Khrystyna Soloviy, ha riadattato il canto partigiano al contesto del conflitto in Ucraina.*


Nel mondo è così famosa boh! Probabilmente la retorica politica nostrana l’ha rovinata alle mie orecchie, però sicuramente all’estero è simbolo di italianità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

*Zelensky in collegamento con Westminster:

"Combattiamo i nazisti come hanno fatto gli inglesi. Non ci arrenderemo, combatteremo fino all'ultimo e vinceremo.
La Nato non si è comportata bene nella sua risposta dopo l'attacco russo alla centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia e nel non imporre una no-fly zone sui cieli dell'Ucraina."*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Nel mondo è così famosa boh! Probabilmente la retorica politica nostrana l’ha rovinata alle mie orecchie, però sicuramente all’estero è simbolo di italianità


La casa di carta ha contribuito a renderla ancora più famosa. Comunque solo in Italia ne facciamo una questione destra-sinistra, all estero è vista come una canzone di libertà.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky in collegamento con Westminster:
> 
> "Combattiamo i nazisti come hanno fatto gli inglesi. Non ci arrenderemo, combatteremo fino all'ultimo e vinceremo.
> La Nato non si è comportata bene nella sua risposta dopo l'attacco russo alla centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia e nel non imporre una no-fly zone sui cieli dell'Ucraina."*


Su una cosa ha ragione, se ci sarà un danno a qualche centrale proveniente dall’alto sarà anche responsabilità della NATO. Per il resto fa il suo gioco


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> La casa di carta ha contribuito a renderla ancora più famosa. Comunque solo in Italia ne facciamo una questione destra-sinistra, all estero è vista come una canzone di libertà.


La canzone di per se è molto orecchiabile e alla fine è bella, inutile negarlo. Il fatto che sia un simbolo politico è più responsabilità della sinistra secondo me


----------



## fabri47 (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Nel mondo è così famosa boh! Probabilmente la retorica politica nostrana l’ha rovinata alle mie orecchie, però sicuramente all’estero è simbolo di italianità


La Casa di Carta ha contribuito ancora di più al successo di questa canzone. Per molti ragazzini, probabilmente, è la "canzone della casa di carta".


----------



## davidsdave80 (8 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non credo sia sfiga.
> 
> No, direi proprio di no.


Diciamo che la Spagnola e la tbc sono stati precursori di conflitti mondiali... se ho detto una fregnaccia ditemelo cmq


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Marzo 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che la Spagnola e la tbc sono stati precursori di conflitti mondiali... se ho detto una fregnaccia ditemelo cmq



La Spagnola è arrivata l' ultimo anno della grande Guerra


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Nel mondo è così famosa boh! Probabilmente la retorica politica nostrana l’ha rovinata alle mie orecchie, però sicuramente all’estero è simbolo di italianità


All'estero ogni secondo di vita ci sono centinaia di mln di persone che cercano roba italiana continuamente, dal tifoso sportivo al tizio che ama la lingua, la cucina, la musica (negli ultimi anni Sanremo ha avuto una crescita assurda all'estero) poi ricordavo 'sta cosa degli ucraini che imparano l'italiano, tantissimi, da noi 'ste cose sono robetta per altri è roba seria, arte, vita e anche nella cattivissima Russia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Una edizione di "Bella ciao" sarà il nuovo inno della resistenza ucraina.
> La cantante folk ucraina, Khrystyna Soloviy, ha riadattato il canto partigiano al contesto del conflitto in Ucraina.*



Non mi pronuncio su bella ciao, ma sicuramente è bella lei


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che la Spagnola e la tbc sono stati precursori di conflitti mondiali... se ho detto una fregnaccia ditemelo cmq



Ma figurati, tutte le chiavi di lettura sono ben accette.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ai Russi forse la democrazia, almeno come la intendiamo noi, non interessa più di tanto.


Da sempre subiscono di tutto. Dovrebbe fare leva la nuova generazione ma sappiamo che sono tutti mollaccioni


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Una edizione di "Bella ciao" sarà il nuovo inno della resistenza ucraina.
> La cantante folk ucraina, Khrystyna Soloviy, ha riadattato il canto partigiano al contesto del conflitto in Ucraina.*


Che trash mamma mia..


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky in collegamento con Westminster:
> 
> "Combattiamo i nazisti come hanno fatto gli inglesi. Non ci arrenderemo, combatteremo fino all'ultimo e vinceremo.
> La Nato non si è comportata bene nella sua risposta dopo l'attacco russo alla centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia e nel non imporre una no-fly zone sui cieli dell'Ucraina."*


Questo è matto! Ha pure il coraggio di parlare?
Non ci siamo comportati bene? Ok ora lo lascerei completamente solo senza niente.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Una edizione di "Bella ciao" sarà il nuovo inno della resistenza ucraina.
> La cantante folk ucraina, Khrystyna Soloviy, ha riadattato il canto partigiano al contesto del conflitto in Ucraina.*



Quotato vicino allo zero che sentiremo qualche fesseria dai demogorgoni nostrani su questa cosa.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky in collegamento con Westminster:
> 
> "Combattiamo i nazisti come hanno fatto gli inglesi. Non ci arrenderemo, combatteremo fino all'ultimo e vinceremo.*
> _La Nato non si è comportata bene nella sua risposta dopo l'attacco russo alla centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhia e nel non imporre una no-fly zone sui cieli dell'Ucraina."_



Questo si sente in diritto di giudicare una organizzazione di cui non fa parte. Non ha nemmeno i requisiti per entrarci e pretende.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è matto! Ha pure il coraggio di parlare?
> Non ci siamo comportati bene? Ok ora lo lascerei completamente solo senza niente.



Qualcuno gli ha fatto credere di poter chiedere tutto.


----------



## mabadi (8 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Casa di Carta ha contribuito ancora di più al successo di questa canzone. Per molti ragazzini, probabilmente, è la "canzone della casa di carta".


Meglio così.
visto che qualcuno l'aveva scippata e modificata nel senso e nel fine.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

Leonardo Di Caprio dona 10 milioni di dollari alle forze armate ucraine

sua nonna era di Odessa

TG COM


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Domanda per chi ne mastica:

Ma tolto l' isolamento mondiale, e forse giovani russi abituati a qualcosina di tecnologico che arrivava da occidente,

Nel pratico, perchè la Russia dovrebbe venire distrutta dalle sanzioni?

Ipotizziamo che se ne facciano una ragione, e dicano, "ok ci arrangeremo".

Hanno cibo, materie prime e combustibili fossili.
Già cosi sarebbero perfettamente in grado di sopravvivere pure se l' intero mondo esplodesse e restassero solo loro vivi.

Inoltre aggiungiamoci che Cina, Africa, India...sono con loro.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Leonardo Di Caprio dona 10 milioni di dollari alle forze armate ucraine
> 
> sua nonna era di Odessa
> 
> TG COM


Allora se andiamo in guerra dona qualcosina pure a noi


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Allora se andiamo in guerra dona qualcosina pure a noi



Tranquillo, se andiamo in guerra i soldi non servono più a nessuno.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Allora se andiamo in guerra dona qualcosina pure a noi


questo ha origini da tutte le parti tranne che in America praticamente


----------



## Djici (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda per chi ne mastica:
> 
> Ma tolto l' isolamento mondiale, e forse giovani russi abituati a qualcosina di tecnologico che arrivava da occidente,
> 
> ...


Io che non sono di certo un esperto la penso come te. Anzi. Parli di cose tecnologiche... Ma la Cina non e mica indietro rispetto a l'occidente.
Tanto anche quando escono nuove cose da noi dopo 2 ore sono copiate in Cina.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito de La Repubblica: 
Zelensky apre a negoziato su Donbass e Crimea​
Non so se è stato già riportato.


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno gli ha fatto credere di poter chiedere tutto.


Questo mi ricorda tristemente Giuseppi Conte. Messo al potere come un pupazzo manovrato da altri e poi completamente fuori di testa e cane sciolto incontrollabile dopo aver tastato un po’ di potere


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: Ore 20.13 - Russia dichiara nuova tregua temporanea da domattina


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io che non sono di certo un esperto la penso come te. Anzi. Parli di cose tecnologiche... Ma la Cina non e mica indietro rispetto a l'occidente.
> Tanto anche quando escono nuove cose da noi dopo 2 ore sono copiate in Cina.



Appunto.

Puoi pure avere un PIL di 50 euro, ma se cibo, metano, benzina, gasolio e materiali a te costano sostanzialmente zero o solo i costi di produzione, che ti frega?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domanda per chi ne mastica:
> 
> Ma tolto l' isolamento mondiale, e forse giovani russi abituati a qualcosina di tecnologico che arrivava da occidente,
> 
> ...



Beh, è un po' troppo semplicistico come ragionamento. 

Quanti russi lavorano con aziende estere? Quanti in Russia dentro aziende estere? Quante aziende russe vendevano esclusivamente all'estero o avevano fatturati 50%+ con l'estero? Considera che questi sono senza lavoro nell'immediato, come li sfami? Metti il rdc? Come paghi ora la gente, con rubli che dall'oggi al domani valgono la metà e l'inflazione è salita ? Le componenti cinesi o indiane o di una diversa industria(ti prego, lascia perdere l'Africa..) vanno bene ugualmente? Esempio, io vendo dei cartoni per la pizza da asporto ad una serie di pizzerie, sono 4 matrici programmate con font, logo e dimensioni precise. Se cambiassi azienda fornitrice, ci vuole un mese per riavere lo stesso pezzo, sperando che la nuova azienda è pronta e disponibile. Pensi che dall'oggi al domani possano stravolgere l'economia senza problemi perchè hanno petrolio e cibo? 

Il tutto senza considerare le basi, già instabili: come fa una nazione che ha tutto ad avere un pil così basso?


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Appunto.
> 
> Puoi pure avere un PIL di 50 euro, ma se cibo, metano, benzina, gasolio e materiali a te costano sostanzialmente zero o solo i costi di produzione, che ti frega?


Non moriranno di fame..."solo" recessione per anni. Un po' come noi dal 2008 ad oggi


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Zelensky, presidente dell’Ucraina, annuncia al mondo:”Questa guerra non finirà così. Scatenerà la guerra mondiale. Tutti coloro che sono venuti sulla nostra terra, tutti coloro che hanno dato gli ordini... sono tutti criminali di guerra".
> 
> Nel frattempo,* Lord Anthony Owen*, medico e ministro degli Esteri britannico, pone grossi interrogativi sullo stato fisicodi Putin:
> "La sua faccia è cambiata, ora è ovale. La chirurgia estetica non c'entra. "ta prendendo anabolizzanti come bodybuilder, o sta assumendo corticosteroidi."
> ...


Parla con la testa di altri a spese della sua gente e ,inevitabilmente, di tutti noi.
Finirà male.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Beh, è un po' troppo semplicistico come ragionamento.


Non per nulla, ho chiesto


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

LA POLONIA CONSEGNERA' TUTTI I SUOI CACCIA MIG-29 ALL'UKRAINA


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Beh, è un po' troppo semplicistico come ragionamento.
> 
> Quanti russi lavorano con aziende estere? Quanti in Russia dentro aziende estere? Quante aziende russe vendevano esclusivamente all'estero o avevano fatturati 50%+ con l'estero? Considera che questi sono senza lavoro nell'immediato, come li sfami? Metti il rdc? Come paghi ora la gente, con rubli che dall'oggi al domani valgono la metà e l'inflazione è salita ? Le componenti cinesi o indiane o di una diversa industria(ti prego, lascia perdere l'Africa..) vanno bene ugualmente? Esempio, io vendo dei cartoni per la pizza da asporto ad una serie di pizzerie, sono 4 matrici programmate con font, logo e dimensioni precise. Se cambiassi azienda fornitrice, ci vuole un mese per riavere lo stesso pezzo, sperando che la nuova azienda è pronta e disponibile. Pensi che dall'oggi al domani possano stravolgere l'economia senza problemi perchè hanno petrolio e cibo?
> 
> Il tutto senza considerare le basi, già instabili: come fa una nazione che ha tutto ad avere un pil così basso?


Certo, pero' i bisogni essenziali dell' essere umano, sarebbero in grado di coprirli abbondantemente.

Cosa che invece, ad esempio, l' Italia e tantissimi altri stati non potrebbero fare se isolati dal mondo.


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2022)

intanto la Polonia entra indirettamente nel conflitto   se ho capito bene ha deciso di cedere tutti i suoi jet agli Stati Uniti che a loro volta li passeranno all'Ucraina. Nella nota finale del comunicato ufficiale tra l'altro il governo polacco *chiede a tutte le alleanze NATO di fare lo stesso*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Che somari


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> intanto la Polonia entra indirettamente nel conflitto   se ho capito bene ha deciso di cedere tutti i suoi jet agli Stati Uniti che a loro volta li passeranno all'Ucraina. Nella nota finale del comunicato ufficiale tra l'altro il governo polacco *chiede a tutte le alleanze NATO di fare lo stesso*



Dal sito del Corriere della Sera: 
Ore 20.38 - Accordo per jet polacchi alla base Usa in Germania
Usa e Polonia hanno siglato un accordo per il trasferimento di tutti i Mig-29 di fabbricazione russa polacchi «immediatamente e senza costi» ad una base americana in Germania, una mossa che potrebbe preludere alla consegna dei jet all’Ucraina. Lo scrive «Politico» citando il ministero degli esteri di Varsavia.


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2022)

preparatevi il bunker perchè qui la cosa comincia a farsi molto seria


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> intanto la Polonia entra indirettamente nel conflitto   se ho capito bene ha deciso di cedere tutti i suoi jet agli Stati Uniti che a loro volta li passeranno all'Ucraina. Nella nota finale del comunicato ufficiale tra l'altro il governo polacco *chiede a tutte le alleanze NATO di fare lo stesso*


Ho appena letto.
Mah, vedremo.

Sbaglio o gli USA hanno iniziato a metterre pesantemente il culo ancora di più dentro al conflitto?

Tra embarghi, armi e ora si prendono la totale responsabilità sugli aerei...

Ma d' altronde, non dimentichiamo mai che il primo a parlare di "guerra mondiale" furono proprio gli americani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

*L'ADNKronos riporta il parere di Berlusconi lasciato a fonti di Forza Italia. Berlusconi non vuole intervenire direttamente sulla questione guerra.

"Le sanzioni sono un errore, dovrebbero essere graduali e ragionevoli. Consegneremo la Russia alla Cina. La Russia poteva essere nostra alleata e amica. L'Europa dovrà stare attente, l'equilibrio geopolitico sarà sconvolto a favore della Cina. Le sanzioni danneggeranno soprattutto le aziende italiane."*


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'ADNKronos riporta il parere di Berlusconi lasciato a fonti di Forza Italia. Berlusconi non vuole intervenire direttamente sulla questione guerra.
> 
> "Le sanzioni sono un errore, dovrebbero essere graduali e ragionevoli. Consegneremo la Russia alla Cina. La Russia poteva essere nostra alleata e amica. L'Europa dovrà stare attente, l'equilibrio geopolitico sarà sconvolto a favore della Cna. Le sanzioni danneggeranno soprattutto le aziende italiane."*



Per una volta mi tocca dar ragione a Silvio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Allora facciamo i complimenti agli ameriCANI e aspettiamoci la risposta della Cina.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto.
> Mah, vedremo.
> 
> Sbaglio o gli USA hanno iniziato a metterre pesantemente il culo ancora di più dentro al conflitto?
> ...



Vuole fare scoppiare il bubbone in Europa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vuole fare scoppiare il bubbone in Europa.



Eh beh,mica scemi,i conflitti sempre a casa degli altri .


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> preparatevi il bunker perchè qui la cosa comincia a farsi molto seria


Oggi ho letto approfondimenti psicologici e analisi su Putin.
Da varie provenienze.

Fino ad arrivare alla malattie/patologie che si dice/si pensa/forse potrebbe avere-avere avuto e conseguenti farmaci.
Farmaci post interventi di chirurgia estetica inclusi.

Spero sia solo propaganda o narrazione di parte, perchè altrimenti puo' accadere davvero di tutto.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vuole fare scoppiare il bubbone in Europa.


Mica scemi, come sempre.

Non mi stupirei che avessero sistemi, che se parte un razzo dalla Russia, la distanza è tale che avrebbero un efficacia del 99,999 % per intercettarli.

Noi ovviamente dovremmo nasconderci nei tombini in Europa, nel caso.


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> intanto la Polonia entra indirettamente nel conflitto   se ho capito bene ha deciso di cedere tutti i suoi jet agli Stati Uniti che a loro volta li passeranno all'Ucraina. Nella nota finale del comunicato ufficiale tra l'altro il governo polacco *chiede a tutte le alleanze NATO di fare lo stesso*


Bulgaria e Slovacchia hanno i mig29 (gli unici che sanno pilotare gli ukraini). Vediamo che fanno


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto.
> Mah, vedremo.
> 
> Sbaglio o gli USA hanno iniziato a metterre pesantemente il culo ancora di più dentro al conflitto?
> ...



Per gli americani guerra significa affari.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA POLONIA CONSEGNERA' TUTTI I SUOI CACCIA MIG-29 ALL'UKRAINA


Bello quindi presto una scorreggia sarà sganciata da qualche parte o meglio tante belle scoregge 
Quanto sono ridicoli quelli che stanno saccheggiando le farmacie per pastiglie anti radiazione? E quelli che comprano Bunker? 

Non ho parole..


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bello quindi presto una scorreggia sarà sganciata da qualche parte o meglio tante belle scoregge
> Quanto sono ridicoli quelli che stanno saccheggiando le farmacie per pastiglie anti radiazione? E quelli che comprano Bunker?
> 
> Non ho parole..


Onestamente capisco i polacchi, faranno di tutti per non avere la Russia confinante.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per gli americani guerra significa affari.



Non mi piace ridurre questioni di massima complessità al mero guadagno di pochi armaioli.
Non credo che facciano la guerra solo per questo scopo, al massimo un effetto collaterale.

Cosi come quando aberravo l' idea che ci vaccinassimo solo per far arricchire la Pfizer.

Magari hai ragione e il motivo è solo quello, ma è proprio un argomento che non fa parte del mio interesse.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

Dopo questa mossa di Biden prepariamoci domani a qualche minaccia mostruosa di Putin come quella dei sistemi di deterrenza nucleare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bello quindi presto una scorreggia sarà sganciata da qualche parte o meglio tante belle scoregge
> *Quanto sono ridicoli quelli che stanno saccheggiando le farmacie per pastiglie anti radiazione? E quelli che comprano Bunker? *
> 
> Non ho parole..



Lasciali avere un filo di speranza..
Di certo,in caso di un bel confetto (o meglio,di tanti confetti) , forse sarebbe meglio scomparire subito


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bello quindi presto una scorreggia sarà sganciata da qualche parte o meglio tante belle scoregge
> Quanto sono ridicoli quelli che stanno saccheggiando le farmacie per pastiglie anti radiazione? E quelli che comprano Bunker?
> 
> Non ho parole..


ahahaah si vero.

Poi se arriva davvero un missilotto atomico, quelli vivi si scannano per lo iodio.

Sono abbastanza certo, che si sia pure qualche cerebroleso che lo iodio lo stia assumendo a scopo preventivo.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi piace ridurre questioni di massima complessità al mero guadagno di pochi armaioli.
> Non credo che facciano la guerra solo per questo scopo, al massimo un effetto collaterale.
> 
> Cosi come quando aberravo l' idea che ci vaccinassimo solo per far arricchire la Pfizer.
> ...



Per me tutte le guerre hanno dietro questioni economiche dirette o indirette.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

Comunque questi polacchi sono belli caldi, hanno proprio voglia di fuochi d'artificio...


----------



## Snake (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo questa mossa di Biden prepariamoci domani a qualche minaccia mostruosa di Putin come quella dei sistemi di deterrenza nucleare.



si passa al DEFCON 2


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me tutte le guerre hanno dietro questioni economiche dirette o indirette.



I soldi ovunque ci sia l' uomo, c' entrano sempre, su questo non vi è dubbio.

Anche quando non si sa come, c' entrano sicuro.

Pero' non sempre penso siano la causa principale in questioni come quella odierna.

A meno che vogliano marciare su Mosca e impossessarsi delle sue materie prime 

Le guerre hanno costi tali, che bisogna trovare il tesoro dei templari per ripagarle.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (8 Marzo 2022)

Io ho tirato il bestemmione appena vi ho letto sui jet. 

Totalmente senza senso, totalmente. Siamo spacciati, a prescindere dall'esito del conflitto. E pensare che ci stavo credendo ad un accordo (non domani,ma a Kiev presa)...


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Il tutto senza considerare le basi, già instabili: come fa una nazione che ha tutto ad avere un pil così basso?


Ma è proprio perché non hanno tanta ricchezza per persona che possono anche permettersi di "chiudersi" e di fare anche una guerra visto che la loro unica forza è proprio lì, non so per raggiungere quale fine ma di sicuro ne risentiranno molto anche diverse economie europee, poi col perbenismo attuale penso che tanti altri faranno come Ferrari che ha tolto il mercato russo dalle proprie vendite.
Io sono ancora convinto che questa guerra potrà durare e potrà sembrare anche normale conviverci ma più avanti dovrebbe entrare in gioco la Cina che di fatto creerà la spaccatura definitiva, la stessa Cina che ha già attaccato le economie e i paesi occidentali con i virus ben sapendo che qui da noi le cose sarebbero durate a lungo e ci si sarebbe seduti per obbligare la gente a vivere nel modello cinese che prevede ANCHE questo tipo di guerre e il silenziamento dei cittadini che si oppongono.
Voi dite dite ma i russi che vengono in Italia per turismo? già non sarebbero venuti ma intanto ti tagli fuori una bella fetta di gente e non li riacchiappi più, poi sono anche persone che amano l'Italia lo stesso, pur rimanendo là, ma sono dei clienti dei consumatori che tagli fuori per sobbarcarti invece i costi dei profughi ucraini che a tuo dire stai mettendo in salvo, niente di troppo diverso da quello che viene fatto ILLEGALMENTE con i clandestini africani ma quelli sono neri e quindi non puoi fare nulla ufficialmente, invece i bianchi te li vai pure a prendere, cosa cambia tra le due cose? sempre scafismo o autostoppismo di stato rimane e questi sono COSTI in più come la beneficenza spinta dagli eventi, i clandestini spacceranno e andranno a zonzo in giro per le città a degradare ancora un po' la vita urbana, gli ucraini per larga parte faranno appunto le badanti o si riuniranno con familiari o chi per loro.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (8 Marzo 2022)

Spero solo sia una mossa provocatoria e quegli stramaledetti aerei rimangano in Germania..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

*La Polonia invita tutti i paesi della Nato a seguire il suo esempio.*


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Io ho tirato il bestemmione appena vi ho letto sui jet.
> 
> Totalmente senza senso, totalmente. Siamo spacciati, a prescindere dall'esito del conflitto. E pensare che ci stavo credendo ad un accordo (non domani,ma a Kiev presa)...


Corri in farmacia, magari trovi dello iodio anche tu.

Scherzo dai, ma stai calmo, per ora almeno.


----------



## nik10jb (8 Marzo 2022)

Un pò di giorni fa qui sul forum qualcuno aveva scritto di una specie di patto militare tra Polonia e Ucraina. Non so se è vero, e i termini di quel patto ma se è una alleanza militare non sarebbe così scandaloso. Altrimenti è come se uno stato nella NATO venisse attaccato e gli altri bellamente si fregano del patto e lo lasciano solo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Marzo 2022)

Rimango allibito.. 
America VUOLE governare il mondo per un'altro secolo! c'è l'hanno come obiettivi nel pentagono.. visto che non è POSSIBILE hanno deciso di tentare il tutto per tutto sti pazzoidi ! 

Oppure voi credete che sia possibile continuare a comandare per un'altro secolo nella loro situazione ? La storia dice Chiaramente "impossibile"


----------



## UDG (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Polonia invita tutti i paesi della Nato a seguire il suo esempio.*


Se accettano sono pazzi, sarebbe automaticamente guerra mondiale


----------



## 7vinte (8 Marzo 2022)

Forza Polonia, un popolo fantastico, che sa cosa è la libertà (quella vera, non aborto e nozze gay), che l'ha imparato col sangue dei suoi cittadini, oppressi dai nazisti come poi dai comunisti


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Polonia invita tutti i paesi della Nato a seguire il suo esempio.*



Noi al massimo possiamo mandare Tiziano Ferro e Drusilla da quel parroco ortodosso, Bear Grills o come si chiama, quello che odia i gay


----------



## 7vinte (8 Marzo 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se accettano sono pazzi, sarebbe automaticamente guerra mondiale


Non è proprio così, non è no fly zone, si tratterebbe di fornire aerei agli Ucraini


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Polonia invita tutti i paesi della Nato a seguire il suo esempio.*



Meglio non seguire i cattivi esempi.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Corri in farmacia, magari trovi dello iodio anche tu.
> 
> Scherzo dai, ma stai calmo, per ora almeno.



Non parlo dell'evento fatale, parlo di "distruzione" economica.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

Consiglio anch'io di mantenere la calma perché mi sa che domani sarà giornata complicata per dichiarazioni ed escalation. Conserviamo un po' di self control per domani.

Ho il ricordo di quella domenica in cui Putin annunciò la deterrenza nucleare, ho provato un'inquietudine pazzesca e mi sono ripreso del tutto solo dopo qualche giorno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così, non è no fly zone, si tratterebbe di fornire aerei agli Ucraini



La Russia ha detto chiaramente che per loro semplice fornitura di aerei = intervento diretto ed estensione del conflitto.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Rimango allibito..
> America VUOLE governare il mondo per un'altro secolo! c'è l'hanno come obiettivi nel pentagono.. visto che non è POSSIBILE hanno deciso di tentare il tutto per tutto sti pazzoidi !
> 
> Oppure voi credete che sia possibile continuare a comandare per un'altro secolo nella loro situazione ? La storia dice Chiaramente "impossibile"



Beh non trasformiamo l' America nel colpevole, se Putin non attaccava, non sarebbe successo nulla come non succede nulla da 70 anni.
Questo in primis.

Poi hai senza dubbio ragione, l' America non accetterà serenamente il suo declino nei prossimi decenni, va tranquillo.

Pero'.. senza fare le verginelle, dimenticando che ci lamentiamo perennemente e piangiamo miseria, facciamo comunque parte di quel "sistema" che vive nel benessere da decenni, seppur con alti e bassi.

Come ho scritto recentemente, *NON E' UN DIRITTO DIVINO*.
Possiamo perderlo, quindi calma a trasformare l' America come un nostro oppressore.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Forza Polonia, un popolo fantastico, che sa cosa è la libertà (quella vera, non aborto e nozze gay), che l'ha imparato col sangue dei suoi cittadini, oppressi dai nazisti come poi dai comunisti


Peccato ci siano altri nazisti in Polonia


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Consiglio anch'io di mantenere la calma perché mi sa che domani sarà giornata complicata per dichiarazioni ed escalation. Conserviamo un po' di self control per domani.
> 
> Ho il ricordo di quella domenica in cui Putin annunciò la deterrenza nucleare, ho provato un'inquietudine pazzesca e mi sono ripreso del tutto solo dopo qualche giorno.


Altrochè.

Quel giorno ero a un pranzo domenicale, devo ammettere che ho dovuto alzare il livello di bottiglie stappate per non pensarci.


----------



## UDG (8 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così, non è no fly zone, si tratterebbe di fornire aerei agli Ucraini


Ma sarebbe come partecipare al conflitto secondo me


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La Russia ha detto chiaramente che per loro semplice fornitura di aerei = intervento diretto ed estensione del conflitto.


Già buona morte.. come al solito USA ci mandano nella mattanza per i loro folli piani !


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

Questi dannati polacchi mi hanno rovinato la serata, mi sono dimenticato dell'Inter.

Vado a vedere la partita sperando che la loro eliminazione mi tiri un po' su....


----------



## 7vinte (8 Marzo 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Peccato ci siano altri nazisti in Polonia


Shhhh prima che a Putin venga in mente di de-nazificazione anche la Polonia!


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh non trasformiamo l' America nel colpevole, se Putin non attaccava, non sarebbe successo nulla come non succede nulla da 70 anni.
> Questo in primis.
> 
> Poi hai senza dubbio ragione, l' America non accetterà serenamente il suo declino nei prossimi decenni, va tranquillo.
> ...



Credo che nessuno ritenga gli USA un stato oppressore - nel senso classico del termine - ma non si possono nemmeno definire dei benefattori disinteressati.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh non trasformiamo l' America nel colpevole, se Putin non attaccava, non sarebbe successo nulla come non succede nulla da 70 anni.
> Questo in primis.
> 
> Poi hai senza dubbio ragione, l' America non accetterà serenamente il suo declino nei prossimi decenni, va tranquillo.
> ...


Guarda basta e avanza che siamo un bersaglio per le loro basi militari ma non abbiamo nessun permesso di usare quelle armi che ci rendono un bersaglio.. e io mi permetto di accusare usa perché sono anni che gridavo a questa situazione.. non mi sveglio certamente adesso con questo pazzo scenario io 

p.s. ho tentato persino più volte a votare uscita dalla NATO con le petizioni


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo che nessuno ritenga gli USA un stato oppressore - nel senso classico del termine - ma non si possono nemmeno definire dei benefattori disinteressati.


Ci stanno solo guadagnando tanto per..


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh non trasformiamo l' America nel colpevole, se Putin non attaccava, non sarebbe successo nulla come non succede nulla da 70 anni.
> Questo in primis.
> 
> Poi hai senza dubbio ragione, l' America non accetterà serenamente il suo declino nei prossimi decenni, va tranquillo.
> ...


Si sono d'accordo tra l'altro pariamo sempre dell'idea che senza gli USA tutto sarebbe bello e migliore. Quando abbiamo già avuto la prova che senza USA è stato tutto peggio. Al posto degli USA, fino al 45 , c'erano gli inglesi i francesi ecc.. ed il mondo faceva schifo. USA e Unione Sovietica era il mondo perfetto quello delle due superpotenze che si bilanciavano e gli altri facevano da spettatori, o con noi o on loro. Adesso ognuno fa quello che vuole e gli USA, tra l'altro, hanno perso molta influenza.. disastri nel medioriente e nord africa che prendono scappole da anni su tutti fronti, un paese che all'interno è molto spezzato pure sul caso Ucraina non c'è una maggioranza forte ma si è divisi..

Attenzione eh.. che senza USA cade tutto il castello di carta con noi Europei che ci siamo ingrassati bene in questi anni.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo che nessuno ritenga gli USA un stato oppressore - nel senso classico del termine - ma non si possono nemmeno definire dei benefattori disinteressati.


Certo, vero.

Ma nemmeno noi siamo dalla loro parte in modo disinteressato


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, vero.
> 
> Ma nemmeno noi siamo dalla loro parte in modo disinteressato



Noi stiamo messi peggio. Siamo "viziati" come gli americani ma non possiamo decidere nulla.


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Marzo 2022)

Siamo facendo di tutto per cominciare una guerra mondiale.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'ADNKronos riporta il parere di Berlusconi lasciato a fonti di Forza Italia. Berlusconi non vuole intervenire direttamente sulla questione guerra.
> 
> "Le sanzioni sono un errore, dovrebbero essere graduali e ragionevoli. Consegneremo la Russia alla Cina. La Russia poteva essere nostra alleata e amica. L'Europa dovrà stare attente, l'equilibrio geopolitico sarà sconvolto a favore della Cina. Le sanzioni danneggeranno soprattutto le aziende italiane."*



Non sono mai stato d' accordo con lui come in questo momento. Rischiamo nell' impresa storica di legare mani e piedi cinesi e Russi saldandoli in un blocco politico, economico e militare euro asiatico. D' accordo anche all' idea che questa tragedia si sarebbe potuto evitare,se la Russia nei primi anni 2000 fosse entrata nella UE.Abbiamo perso una grande occasione per bilanciare lo strapotere Franco tedesco, riuscendo magari a cambiare il sistema politico russo dall' interno nel frattempo .
Quello sì che è stato uno dei grandi tornanti della storia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

*Sottosegretario americano Toria Nuland : "le dichiarazioni polacche sono state rilasciate senza consultarsi con noi.
Siamo sorpresi."*


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sottosegretario americano Toria Nuland : "le dichiarazioni polacche sono state rilasciate senza consultarsi con noi.
> Siamo sorpresi."*



Sono ridicoli.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sottosegretario americano Toria Nuland : "le dichiarazioni polacche sono state rilasciate senza consultarsi con noi.
> Siamo sorpresi."*


insomma i polacchi ci tireranno dentro, qualcuno li fermi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

Ho letto il comunicato ufficiale polacco e dice che loro sono "immediatamente pronti" e si mettono a disposizione per quello scambio, ma non si parla di accordo raggiunto con gli USA.

E' il titolo del loro comunicato nella homepage che è ingannevole, perché dicono che è una risposta all proposta USA di inviare aerei in Ucraina, e quindi molti lo interpretano come comunciato condiviso.

Ripeto, per me sono troppo caldini questi polacchi.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> insomma i polacchi ci tireranno dentro, qualcuno li fermi



Senza il benestare degli USA la Polonia non farà nulla.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'ADNKronos riporta il parere di Berlusconi lasciato a fonti di Forza Italia. Berlusconi non vuole intervenire direttamente sulla questione guerra.
> 
> "Le sanzioni sono un errore, dovrebbero essere graduali e ragionevoli. Consegneremo la Russia alla Cina. La Russia poteva essere nostra alleata e amica. L'Europa dovrà stare attente, l'equilibrio geopolitico sarà sconvolto a favore della Cina. Le sanzioni danneggeranno soprattutto le aziende italiane."*


ha ragione Silvio, e dirò di più , ai negoziati dovrebbe essere presente un rappresentante Nato in modo da utilizzare le sanzioni come moneta di scambio per limitare i danni.


----------



## kekkopot (8 Marzo 2022)

Comunque non sono un Medico, ma Putin mi sembra tutto furchè un malato terminale  
Anzi mi sembra in splendida forma compatibilmente alla sua età.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ha ragione Silvio, e dirò di più , ai negoziati dovrebbe essere presente un rappresentante Nato in modo da utilizzare le sanzioni come moneta di scambio per limitare i danni.



Silvio - in tanti anni di politica - qualcosa ha imparato.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Senza il benestare degli USA la Polonia non farà nulla.


se lo faranno in cambio di aerei di nuova generazioni vorrà dire che gli Usa saranno d'accordo. Io sono per aiutare gli Ucraini, ma in modo intelligente
Ps: c'è anche da capire che con la capitolazione dell'Ucraina la Polonia diverrebbe lo stato cuscinetto principale, si saranno anche fatti sto conto


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sottosegretario americano Toria Nuland : "le dichiarazioni polacche sono state rilasciate senza consultarsi con noi.
> Siamo sorpresi."*



Niente, proprio non concepiscono che non si faccia niente sotto il loro controllo.

Detto questo, non so che gli è preso a 'sti polacchi, adesso anche gli stati di melma si mettono a fare i galletti.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere Lollo, abbiamo consumato pagine e pagine. Leggi, informati. Se riduci tutto a invasori e invasi, buoni e cattivi fai la solita propaganda da TG1. C’è di tutto in mezzo a questa storia. Una guerra lunga, che non è iniziata ieri, c’è un pazzo che bombarda senza scrupoli ma circondato dalle bombe della NATO, e c’è un pupazzo ebreo messo lì dai soliti americani che amano sempre mettere le mani in casa altrui. Questo, è il mio punto di vista. Tu continua a pensarla come meglio credi, ovviamente.


Tutto bello. 
Se non fosse che anche noi siamo circondati da bombe russe e soprattutto che non è necessario essere "circondati" per essere uno stato passibile di bombardamento visti i missili attualmente presenti.
Ti pare che la Nato abbia bisogno dell'Ucraina per far che? mettere due missili vicino alla Russia? A che pro? Ti pare che non abbiano gli Stati Uniti un sistema missilistico in grado di colpire anche dalla Germania?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> se lo faranno in cambio di aerei di nuova generazioni vorrà dire che gli Usa saranno d'accordo. Io sono per aiutare gli Ucraini, ma in modo intelligente



Appunto, le smentite USA lasciano il tempo che trovano. Quanto agli ucraini (almeno il loro presidente) l'aiuto che pretendono è chiaro ma irricevibile.


----------



## __king george__ (8 Marzo 2022)

Mc Donald's chiude tutti i suoi 850 fast food in Russia

Il CEO di Mc Donald's "i nostri valori significano che non possiamo ignorare l'inutile sofferenza umana in Ucraina"

LA REPUBBLICA


----------



## Swaitak (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Mc Donald's chiude tutti i suoi 850 fast food in Russia
> 
> Il CEO di Mc Donald's "i nostri valori significano che non possiamo ignorare l'inutile sofferenza umana in Ucraina"
> 
> LA REPUBBLICA


male potevano colpirli con la loro spazzatura


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

La mia interpretazione su questa vicenda dei jet è che l'accordo tra Polonia e USA ci sia davvero sotto traccia, ma non doveva essere sbandierato ai quattro venti in questo momento del conflitto.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La mia interpretazione *su questa vicenda dei jet è che l'accordo tra Polonia e USA ci sia davvero sotto traccia, ma non doveva essere sbandierato ai quattro venti in questo momento del conflitto.



E' la più sensata.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sottosegretario americano Toria Nuland : "le dichiarazioni polacche sono state rilasciate senza consultarsi con noi.
> Siamo sorpresi."*



Ora ci si mettono anche i polacchi a creare casino.
Siccome la situazione non è abbastanza tesa,perchè non animare un pò le cose ?


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Mc Donald's chiude tutti i suoi 850 fast food in Russia
> 
> Il CEO di Mc Donald's "i nostri valori significano che non possiamo ignorare l'inutile sofferenza umana in Ucraina"
> 
> LA REPUBBLICA


Questi a bocce ferme riapriranno lì senza tanti problemi


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora ci si mettono anche i polacchi a creare casino.
> Siccome la situazione non è abbastanza tesa,perchè non animare un pò le cose ?



Chi ci manca ancora?


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sottosegretario americano Toria Nuland : "le dichiarazioni polacche sono state rilasciate senza consultarsi con noi.
> Siamo sorpresi."*


Volevano avere l'esclusiva loro mi sa, la leggo così.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Mc Donald's chiude tutti i suoi 850 fast food in Russia
> 
> Il CEO di Mc Donald's "i nostri valori significano che non possiamo ignorare l'inutile sofferenza umana in Ucraina"
> 
> LA REPUBBLICA



Male, con il loro cibo li avrebbero sterminati in pochi giorni


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La mia interpretazione su questa vicenda dei jet è che l'accordo tra Polonia e USA ci sia davvero sotto traccia, ma non doveva essere sbandierato ai quattro venti in questo momento del conflitto.


Probabile sia un accordo "nel caso che"

Comunque non so quanto avete seguito riguardo alla visita del Premier Israeliano a Mosca.

Insomma, ieri alla riunione tra Blinken e il ministro esteri israeliano in Lettonia, insomma si è capito che Israele non deve più fare ste mosse a sorpresa.
Si son presi un "affettuoso" rimprovero.

Pure loro non avevano consultato prima gli USA


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi ci manca ancora?



La Lettonia che marcia verso Mosca!


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi ci manca ancora?



Peccato che Osama Bin Laden ci abbia lasciato.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Probabile sia un accordo "nel caso che"
> 
> Comunque non so quanto avete seguito riguardo alla visita del Premier Israeliano a Mosca.
> 
> ...



O dovevano far credere di non averli consultati, chissà.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Peccato che Osama Bin Laden ci abbia lasciato.



Telebani niente?


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La Lettonia che marcia verso Mosca!



San Marino non vuole nulla?


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono ridicoli.


Mamma mia che circo..


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> insomma i polacchi ci tireranno dentro, qualcuno li fermi


Ecco ora gli direi ca..i vostri.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ecco ora gli direi ca..i vostri.


Ma no, dobbiamo aiutarli.  
O.T. Il Milan primo in Campionato e forse arriva una guerra mondiale. Non ce ne va bene una


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Io ho tirato il bestemmione appena vi ho letto sui jet.
> 
> Totalmente senza senso, totalmente. Siamo spacciati, a prescindere dall'esito del conflitto. E pensare che ci stavo credendo ad un accordo (non domani,ma a Kiev presa)...


Totalmente senza senso per te, non per chi ha la guerra a 1 cm dai confini


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Polonia invita tutti i paesi della Nato a seguire il suo esempio.*


È ora di finirle con le sanzione e prendere di petto Putin, del resto capisce solo quel linguaggio


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Un pò di giorni fa qui sul forum qualcuno aveva scritto di una specie di patto militare tra Polonia e Ucraina. Non so se è vero, e i termini di quel patto ma se è una alleanza militare non sarebbe così scandaloso. Altrimenti è come se uno stato nella NATO venisse attaccato e gli altri bellamente si fregano del patto e lo lasciano solo


In realtà penso che i polacchi si alleerebbero pure con i marziani per dar contro ai russi. Un odio atavico che ha radici profondissime


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così, non è no fly zone, si tratterebbe di fornire aerei agli Ucraini


La mia domande poi è sempre stata… perché non hanno gli aerei gli ucraini??


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> insomma i polacchi ci tireranno dentro, qualcuno li fermi


Non ci trano dentro in nulla, la NATO a funzione difensiva, se un suo membro attacca è a sua discrezione. Detto questo i polacchi vogliono svelare il bluff di Putin secondo me


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La mia domande poi è sempre stata… perché non hanno gli aerei gli ucraini??


Perché sono poveri e gli aerei costano miliardi


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La mia domande poi è sempre stata… perché non hanno gli aerei gli ucraini??


Ce li avevano, glieli hanno abbattuti.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ce li avevano, glieli hanno abbattuti.



E questi che (eventualmente) gli passeranno,dal momento che saranno ugualmente abbattuti,chi li pagherà ?
Sempre pantalone ?


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E questi che (eventualmente) gli passeranno,dal momento che saranno ugualmente abbattuti,chi li pagherà ?
> Sempre pantalone ?


Li ripagano con i 10 mln che gli ha dato Di Caprio.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E questi che (eventualmente) gli passeranno,dal momento che saranno ugualmente abbattuti,chi li pagherà ?
> Sempre pantalone ?



Gli USA hanno necessità di rinnovare il parco macchine


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Mc Donald's chiude tutti i suoi 850 fast food in Russia
> 
> Il CEO di Mc Donald's "i nostri valori significano che non possiamo ignorare l'inutile sofferenza umana in Ucraina"
> 
> LA REPUBBLICA


eh certo invece restano aperti in tutti i paesi dittatoriali, compreso Corea del Nord, e non solo ma si adeguano scrupolosamente alle indicazioni locali non sia mai infastidire il potentato indigeno
"i valori ad orologeria"


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Li ripagano con i 10 mln che gli ha dato Di Caprio.



Ci fanno qualche pieno


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E questi che (eventualmente) gli passeranno,dal momento che saranno ugualmente abbattuti,chi li pagherà ?
> Sempre pantalone ?


Probabilmente saranno ceduti dagli americani gratuitamente.
I polacchi li danno gratis agli americani che in cambio probabilmente gli venderanno a sconto degli F16 usati.
Gli americani quindi regaleranno questi aerei agli ucraini.

In ogni caso non è pura beneficenza, sono scelte politiche, ricordiamoci che se domani la Russia si prende l'Ucraina con facilità, niente le vieta di poterlo fare con altre nazioni, soprattutto se tutti noi siamo li a guardare. Ad esempio la prossima potrebbe essere la Moldavia con la Transinistria


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Li ripagano con i 10 mln che gli ha dato Di Caprio.


Con quella cifra forse si pagano una singola ala  



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA hanno necessità di rinnovare il parco macchine


Gli USA incassano sicuro 
Vorrei solo sapere da CHI


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con quella cifra forse si pagano una singola ala
> 
> 
> Gli USA incassano sicuro
> *Vorrei solo sapere da CHI*



Magari da tutti.


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci fanno qualche pieno


Ci fanno gli aerei di carta...


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con quella cifra forse si pagano una singola ala
> 
> 
> Gli USA incassano sicuro
> Vorrei solo sapere da CHI


Con 10 mln di dollari forse ci compri le armi giocattolo, o le freccette.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Marzo 2022)

Prevedo una nuova aliquota sulle tasse "supporto aereo per Polonia".


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

*entro due settimane Putin con il ministero dell'Economia stilerà tutti i prodotti che possono essere oggetto di inport-export e con quali paesi, compresi materie prime.*

e mo' sono c.a.z.zi amari per gli occidentali che blaterano...o meglio lo saranno per le rispettive popolazioni

"La Russia non può permettersi di..."

i cimiteri sono pieni di persone che non pensavano sarebbe andata così...


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'ADNKronos riporta il parere di Berlusconi lasciato a fonti di Forza Italia. Berlusconi non vuole intervenire direttamente sulla questione guerra.
> 
> "Le sanzioni sono un errore, dovrebbero essere graduali e ragionevoli. Consegneremo la Russia alla Cina. La Russia poteva essere nostra alleata e amica. L'Europa dovrà stare attente, l'equilibrio geopolitico sarà sconvolto a favore della Cina. Le sanzioni danneggeranno soprattutto le aziende italiane."*


Quando rinsavisce dall'alzhaimer è ancora uno dei pochi politici nostrani con una visione globale delle situazioni.. Si sta esagerando con le sanzioni e oltretutto è stomachevole l'atteggiamento di tante multinazionali occidentali che non hanno mai battuto ciglio per i milioni di morti fatti da ammmerrigani e israeliani nel medioriente e adesso invece fanno a gara al più tafazio del gruppo..
Ci sarà da ridere per non piangere se Cina e Russia ci sfanculan0 tirandosi dalla loro parte la metà del mondo che da decenni calpestiamo..

Senza moralismi eh.. Io non sono antiamericano, anzi...ma quando leggo che la coca cola chiude gli stabilimenti, McDonald's i fast food, ikea I negozi.. Mi pare ipocrisia pura


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *entro due settimane Putin con il ministero dell'Economia stilerà tutti i prodotti che possono essere oggetto di inport-export e con quali paesi.*
> 
> e mo' sono c.a.z.zi amari per gli occidentali che blaterano...o meglio lo saranno per le rispettive popolazioni
> 
> ...


Li ripaga con la stessa moneta, fa bene.
Non capisco come gli asini di stato abbiano portato avanti quei "pacchetti" di sanzioni così, come se niente fosse, senza prima cercare il dialogo, questa UE un vero disastro, altro che gas e grano, la pasta là non la esporti più.
L'unico gas che avremo sarà quello delle nostre scorregge.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Li ripaga con la stessa moneta, fa bene.
> Non capisco come gli asini di stato abbiano portato avanti quei "pacchetti" di sanzioni così, come se niente fosse, senza prima cercare il dialogo, questa UE un vero disastro, altro che gas e grano, la pasta là non la esporti più.
> L'unico gas che avremo sarà quello delle nostre scorregge.


Non hanno cercato il dialogo? Ma cosa dite perdonatemi.
Hanno fatto la spola tutti i paesi europei prima dello scoppio della guerra, e lui continuava ad ascoltarli sapendo già che avrebbe invcaso.
Ragazzi va bene avere opinioni differenti, ma non neghiamo la realtà.


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Son qua che tremo


e tra un po' tremi veramente, inizia a comprare il camino e a fare la canna fumaria

quando andrai a fare la spesa ricorda il motto di Mattarella "fa male ma schiena dritta", non chiedere al titolare perchè sono aumentati i prezzi ma soffri in silenzio


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *entro due settimane Putin con il ministero dell'Economia stilerà tutti i prodotti che possono essere oggetto di inport-export e con quali paesi, compresi materie prime.*
> 
> e mo' sono c.a.z.zi amari per gli occidentali che blaterano...o meglio lo saranno per le rispettive popolazioni
> 
> ...



Cose che succedono quando ci si vuole buttare a capofitto in cose che non ci riguardano,non ragionando più con la propria testa ma seguendo,come dei veri pecoroni,i ragionamenti/sanzioni altrui (soprattutto seguendo ragionamenti/sanzioni di nazioni che in ogni caso non perderebbero nulla avendo pochissimo a che fare con la Russia,al CONTRARIO nostro)


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non hanno cercato il dialogo? Ma cosa dite perdonatemi.
> Hanno fatto la spola tutti i paesi europei prima dello scoppio della guerra, e lui continuava ad ascoltarli sapendo già che avrebbe invcaso.
> Ragazzi va bene avere opinioni differenti, ma non neghiamo la realtà.


No perché un conto sono delle sanzioni "civili", per così dire e un altro è l'ACCANIMENTO signori, è ben diverso.
Adesso mi pare che si stia davvero esagerando, i democratici hanno bombardato a destra e manca per decenni, per nulla, per sciocchezze, qui c'è un conflitto tra due mondi ostili in cui non ci sono buoni, ma noi, singolarmente, nel gruppo diventiamo meno competitivi, meno protetti, perché se ci accodiamo agli altri poi gli affari li fanno gli altri, te li scrivono in agenda altri, per puro perbenismo e se gli conviene, ma a noi conviene? non mi pare, ma non abbiamo una classe politica e chi fa valutazioni è un banchiere che non sa contare i soldi, mi sa.
Tu vuoi fare la guerra? ok, benissimo, ma io sono tuo partner e possiamo parlare, questo è essere all'altezza della situazione, non andare a dire smettila, basta, sanzioni, perché poi adesso è diventato una gara a chi si accanisce meglio, Ferrari, McDonaldo, magari pure i gay adesso smetteranno di dare il culo ai russi.. facciamo il favore dai.


----------



## wildfrank (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> prova a rifornirti da pompe di benzina/metano indipendenti, hanno prezzi più bassi rispetto alle catene note


Trovarne.... nella mia zona va così.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> No perché un conto sono delle sanzioni "civili", per così dire e un altro è l'ACCANIMENTO signori, è ben diverso.
> Adesso mi pare che si stia davvero esagerando, i democratici hanno bombardato a destra e manca per decenni, per nulla, per sciocchezze, qui c'è un conflitto tra due mondi ostili in cui non ci sono buoni, ma noi, singolarmente, nel gruppo diventiamo meno competitivi, meno protetti, perché se ci accodiamo agli altri poi gli affari li fanno gli altri, te li scrivono in agenda altri, per puro perbenismo e se gli conviene, ma a noi conviene? non mi pare, ma non abbiamo una classe politica e chi fa valutazioni è un banchiere che non sa contare i soldi, mi sa.
> Tu vuoi fare la guerra? ok, benissimo, ma io sono tuo partner e possiamo parlare, questo è essere all'altezza della situazione, non andare a dire smettila, basta, sanzioni, perché poi adesso è diventato una gara a chi si accanisce meglio, Ferrari, McDonaldo, magari pure i gay adesso smetteranno di dare il culo ai russi.. facciamo il favore dai.


Stanno bombardando e ammazzando dei civili e ti preoccupi di sanzioni economiche considerandole un accanimento? 
Mi sfugge qualcosa.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> e tra un po' tremi veramente, inizia a comprare il camino e a fare la canna fumaria
> 
> quando andrai a fare la spesa ricorda il motto di Mattarella "fa male ma schiena dritta", non chiedere al titolare perchè sono aumentati i prezzi ma soffri in silenzio


Ah ah ah ma fammi il piacere!


----------



## Andris (8 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ah ah ah ma fammi il piacere!


mi ricordi quelli che in Indonesia facevano i selfie e i video in spiaggia con l'arrivo dello tsunami nel 2004

hai visto che strano il mare che si ritira ? che belloooo, aspetta fammi un'altra foto che non è venuta bene
non sarà pericoloso ? ma vaaa

tre metri sotto terra...


lo prendiamo tutti in culo qua, prepariamoci a fare rinunce perchè non solo aumentarà il costo ma dei beni non basteranno per tutti


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando rinsavisce dall'alzhaimer è ancora uno dei pochi politici nostrani con una visione globale delle situazioni.. Si sta esagerando con le sanzioni e oltretutto è stomachevole l'atteggiamento di tante multinazionali occidentali che non hanno mai battuto ciglio per i milioni di morti fatti da ammmerrigani e israeliani nel medioriente e adesso invece fanno a gara al più tafazio del gruppo..
> Ci sarà da ridere per non piangere se Cina e Russia ci sfanculan0 tirandosi dalla loro parte la metà del mondo che da decenni calpestiamo..
> 
> Senza moralismi eh.. Io non sono antiamericano, anzi...ma quando leggo che_* la coca cola chiude gli stabilimenti, McDonald's i fast food, ikea I negozi.. Mi pare ipocrisia pura*_



Per me hanno chiuso per paura di trovarsi in una guerra e non perché si preoccupano dell'Ucraina,


----------



## Raryof (8 Marzo 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Stanno bombardando e ammazzando dei civili e ti preoccupi di sanzioni economiche considerandole un accanimento?
> Mi sfugge qualcosa.


Lo stanno facendo e lo hanno fatto pure gli ucraini per 8 anni avendo russofoni in casa, addirittura asili.
Ma la società ha creato i nuovi buoni e i nuovi mostri, come doveva essere e tutti si sono accodati.
Allora, chiariamo, noi per sanzionare un paese che ha attaccato un paese non UE dobbiamo perdere mlrd perché così va il mondo, giusto? andando contro i nostri interessi o pensando che in futuro potremo tornare ad essere partner economici importanti con questo paese? mi sfugge qualcosa anche me, perché se gira così più si va avanti e più avremo problemi pure noi, ora è tutta accoglienza, belle parole, belle storie, ma poi altro che inverno freddo del 39, perderemo produttività, tanta, bruceremo mlrd e dovremo cambiare molto della nostra economia, cercare nuove strade magari peggiori o più costose, dovremo di fatto snaturarci per l'Ucraina, per il no war, ridicolo, ma i politici che abbiamo sono una roba davvero invereconda, analisti, imprenditori, boh, qui sembra davvero tutto semplice e gioioso, salviamo gli ucraini e stiamo da dio anche noi.. ehm no, ci sono anche le vie di mezzo e annullarci per compiacere il perbenismo mondiale non mi pare il caso visto che i problemi interni, russi, ucraini, sono collegati alle mire espansionistiche del pentagono e della NATO, con la compiacenza dei facchini europei.


----------



## kYMERA (8 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lo stanno facendo e lo hanno fatto pure gli ucraini per 8 anni avendo russofoni in casa, addirittura asili.
> Ma la società ha creato i nuovi buoni e i nuovi mostri, come doveva essere e tutti si sono accodati.
> Allora, chiariamo, noi per sanzionare un paese che ha attaccato un paese non UE dobbiamo perdere mlrd perché così va il mondo, giusto? andando contro i nostri interessi o pensando che in futuro potremo tornare ad essere partner economici importanti con questo paese? mi sfugge qualcosa anche me, perché se gira così più si va avanti e più avremo problemi pure noi, ora è tutta accoglienza, belle parole, belle storie, ma poi altro che inverno freddo del 39, perderemo produttività, tanta, bruceremo mlrd e dovremo cambiare molto della nostra economia, cercare nuove strade magari peggiori o più costose, dovremo di fatto snaturarci per l'Ucraina, per il no war, ridicolo, ma i politici che abbiamo sono una roba davvero invereconda, analisti, imprenditori, boh, qui sembra davvero tutto semplice e gioioso, salviamo gli ucraini e stiamo da dio anche noi.. ehm no, ci sono anche le vie di mezzo e annullarci per compiacere il perbenismo mondiale non mi pare il caso visto che i problemi interni, russi, ucraini, sono collegati alle mire espansionistiche del pentagono e della NATO, con la compiacenza dei facchini europei.


Se si ammazzano tra di loro non frega niente a nessuno. E' una guerra civile e finisce li.
Ma se dietro una guerra civile (armata e fomentata dal vicino) qualcuno trova il pretesto per invadere un intero stato, bombardare e uccidere civili a tutto spiano per iniziare a imporre la propria influenza, capisci che c'è un problema non di poco conto?

Se avessero lasciato la Russia impunita, il giorno dopo non solo non si sarebbe fermato all'Ucraina, ma poi tutti gli altri come ad esempio la Cina con Taiwan per esempio, si sarebbe sentito in diritto di invadere o impossessarsi di altri territori.


----------



## danjr (8 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> mi ricordi quelli che in Indonesia facevano i selfie e i video in spiaggia con l'arrivo dello tsunami nel 2004
> 
> hai visto che strano il mare che si ritira ? che belloooo, aspetta fammi un'altra foto che non è venuta bene
> non sarà pericoloso ? ma vaaa
> ...


Ricapitolando… la Russia è la più grande potenza militare, economica ed esportatrice di materie prime, può decidere di vietare la vendita di qualsisia cosa voglia senza subirne le conseguenze ma mettendo il mondo in ginocchio. 
Mi chiedo solo perché non stiano dominando il mondo al posto di arrancare nelle periferie di Kiev


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

FITCH DECLASSA IL RATING DELLA RUSSIA A C ( default imminente)


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando… la Russia è la più grande potenza militare, economica ed esportatrice di materie prime, può decidere di vietare la vendita di qualsisia cosa voglia senza subirne le conseguenze ma mettendo il mondo in ginocchio.
> Mi chiedo solo perché non stiano dominando il mondo al posto di arrancare nelle periferie di Kiev


nessuno ha scritto che non subiranno le conseguenze, ma quando uno affonda può anche attaccarsi a te trascinandoti giù insieme
poi ci aggiorniamo sull'economia italiana e quello che succederà nel prossimo trimestre, vedremo se il pericolo sia reale come penso io o una barzelletta come ritieni tu


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> FITCH DECLASSA IL RATING DELLA RUSSIA A C ( default imminente)



Ma a Putin sai quanto interessa...


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

LE BANCHE RUSSE NON POTRANNO PIÙ VENDERE MONETA ESTERA A PRIVATI, CHE QUINDI RIMANGONO BLOCCATI CON I RUBLI (fortunelli )


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> FITCH DECLASSA IL RATING DELLA RUSSIA A C ( default imminente)


Una volta ma davvero questi sono ad un passo dal default per una guerra del piffero voluta da loro?


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma a Putin sai quanto interessa...


Interesserà ai Russi a cui non verrà pagato lo stipendio


----------



## danjr (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nessuno ha scritto che non subiranno le conseguenze, ma quando uno affonda può anche attaccarsi a te trascinandoti giù insieme
> poi ci aggiorniamo sull'economia italiana e quello che succederà nel prossimo trimestre, vedremo se il pericolo sia reale come penso io o una barzelletta come ritieni tu


Si perdonami, questi nell’ordine:
- Hanno sprecato una montagna di soldi per armare fino ai denti un esercito mente lo stipendio medio della popolazione è da paese sottosviluppato;
- hanno intrapreso un’azione militare senza senso quando potevano ottenere più di quello che otterranno senza combatte;
- stanno comunque arrancando militarmente o per lo meno non avanzando come avevano previsto;
- tra una settimana sono praticamente in default economico o per sopperire avranno un’inflazione stellare;
E il loro grande piano sarebbe far affondare tutti con loro? Tra l’altro avendo iniziato loro stessi questa porcheria?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> nessuno ha scritto che non subiranno le conseguenze, ma quando uno affonda può anche attaccarsi a te trascinandoti giù insieme
> poi ci aggiorniamo sull'economia italiana e quello che succederà nel prossimo trimestre, vedremo se il pericolo sia reale come penso io o una barzelletta come ritieni tu



Cioè, l'Ungheria se n'è altamente infischiata, era così difficile limitare le sanzioni escludendo o posticipando quelle sulle materie prime? O meglio ancora, con un piano energetico comune UE. Non mi sembrava così irragionevole..


----------



## davidsdave80 (9 Marzo 2022)

canale interessante di geopolitica su yt: 
The Duran 
chiave di lettura a integrazione del sempre ottimo Dario Fabbri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

*USA: "La prospettiva di jet che partono da una base degli Stati Uniti e della Nato in Germania per volare in uno spazio aereo che e' contestato con la Russia sull'Ucraina solleva serie preoccupazioni per l'intera alleanza della Nato. Continueremo a consultarci con la Polonia e gli altri nostri alleati della Nato su questo problema e le difficili sfide logistiche che presenta, ma non crediamo che la proposta della Polonia sia una proposta sostenibile."*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *USA: "La prospettiva di jet che partono da una base degli Stati Uniti e della Nato in Germania per volare in uno spazio aereo che e' contestato con la Russia sull'Ucraina solleva serie preoccupazioni per l'intera alleanza della Nato. Continueremo a consultarci con la Polonia e gli altri nostri alleati della Nato su questo problema e le difficili sfide logistiche che presenta, ma non crediamo che la proposta della Polonia sia una proposta sostenibile."*



Meno male, va... per ora scampato pericolo.
Ma pensa te questi polacchi...


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Meno male, va... per ora scampato pericolo.
> Ma pensa te questi polacchi...


aspetta a cantare vittoria...tra poche ora arriva la frustrata dem numero uno, Harris in Polonia e poi va in Romania l'11.
ancora non si dà pace per non contare niente a Washington...
questa non dovrebbero ricevere più altro che Salvini del tutto innocuo...almeno aveva preso il 35% alle europee, questa è una trombata delle primarie senza finanziamenti e consenso che è stata richiamata solo perchè nera


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non ci trano dentro in nulla, la NATO a funzione difensiva, se un suo membro attacca è a sua discrezione.



Non cambia niente. Attacco della Polonia -> contrattacco russo -> intevento difensivo di tutta la NATO.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> aspetta a cantare vittoria...tra poche ora arriva la frustrata dem numero uno, Harris in Polonia e poi va in Romania l'11.
> questa non dovrebbero ricevere più che Salvini che è innocuo...



Sì, c'è da avere seriamente paura con questa a spasso per l'Europa, va a fomentare.
E va proprio in Polonia e Romania...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2022)

A quanto leggo c'è lo zampino di Boris Johnson in questa storia dei jet. E' stato lui a spingere con i polacchi per quella soluzione che gli USA hanno rifiutato.

BJ è un altro caldo, è dal primo giorno che fa salire l'escalation con le sue dichiarazioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lo stanno facendo e lo hanno fatto pure gli ucraini per 8 anni avendo russofoni in casa, addirittura asili.
> Ma la società ha creato i nuovi buoni e i nuovi mostri, come doveva essere e tutti si sono accodati.
> Allora, chiariamo, noi per sanzionare un paese che ha attaccato un paese non UE dobbiamo perdere mlrd perché così va il mondo, giusto? andando contro i nostri interessi o pensando che in futuro potremo tornare ad essere partner economici importanti con questo paese? mi sfugge qualcosa anche me, perché se gira così più si va avanti e più avremo problemi pure noi, ora è tutta accoglienza, belle parole, belle storie, ma poi altro che inverno freddo del 39, perderemo produttività, tanta, bruceremo mlrd e dovremo cambiare molto della nostra economia, cercare nuove strade magari peggiori o più costose, dovremo di fatto snaturarci per l'Ucraina, per il no war, ridicolo, ma i politici che abbiamo sono una roba davvero invereconda, analisti, imprenditori, boh, qui sembra davvero tutto semplice e gioioso, salviamo gli ucraini e stiamo da dio anche noi.. ehm no, ci sono anche le vie di mezzo e annullarci per compiacere il perbenismo mondiale non mi pare il caso visto che i problemi interni, russi, ucraini, sono collegati alle mire espansionistiche del pentagono e della NATO, con la compiacenza dei facchini europei.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me hanno chiuso per paura di trovarsi in una guerra e non perché si preoccupano dell'Ucraina,


Scusa ma quale guerra c'è in Russia? Poi anche fosse lì ci lavorano persone russe..al massimo fai uscire eventuali stranieri ma queste chiusure sono punizioni.. Tipo Spotify o altri che chiudono i servizi ai russi..
Poi gli impedisci di fatto di fare economia, è un'azione indiretta mirata a decidere per loro.. Sia chiaro che è tutto lecito perché qua si sta dicendo che altrimenti toccherebbe intervenire ma a parte che non è vero, resta il fatto che così si rischia lo scontro vero e si sta ridisegnando la geopolitica.. Quando avremo regalato la Russia ai cinesi poi non piangiamo se quelli ci faranno il sedere a strisce..


----------



## vota DC (9 Marzo 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oggi ho letto approfondimenti psicologici e analisi su Putin.
> Da varie provenienze.
> 
> Fino ad arrivare alla malattie/patologie che si dice/si pensa/forse potrebbe avere-avere avuto e conseguenti farmaci.
> ...


Nowzaradan è di origine iraniana.
"Signor Putin lei l'altra volta mi aveva promesso di seguire il programma eppure ha mandato solo qualche soldatino in Siria mentre se avesse fatto quello che le avevo detto sarebbe scoppiato un conflitto nucleare. Mi dispiace ma se non cambierà radicalmente le sue abitudini io non potrò sottoporla all'intervento. Ho deciso di darle un'ultima possibilità: lei dovrà entro i prossimi due mesi aver invaso un grande paese europeo"


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

Intanto Arabia Saudita ed Emirati hanno rifiutato di parlare con Biden - quanta carne al fuoco


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ricapitolando… la Russia è la più grande potenza militare, economica ed esportatrice di materie prime, può decidere di vietare la vendita di qualsisia cosa voglia senza subirne le conseguenze ma mettendo il mondo in ginocchio.
> Mi chiedo solo perché non stiano dominando il mondo al posto di arrancare nelle periferie di Kiev


Quello, basta leggere come funziona il giochino Gazprom > Oligarchi ( prestanome di Putin) > Putin


----------



## __king george__ (9 Marzo 2022)

se andate sulle tv russe e sui media russi vedrete come stanno manipolando (e censurando) in maniera inverosimile la realtà


----------



## Milanoide (9 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A quanto leggo c'è lo zampino di Boris Johnson in questa storia dei jet. E' stato lui a spingere con i polacchi per quella soluzione che gli USA hanno rifiutato.
> 
> BJ è un altro caldo, è dal primo giorno che fa salire l'escalation con le sue dichiarazioni.


Accidenti.
Quindi il gomblotto di sinistra contro i biondi è già finito?


----------

